# Brock Lesnar re-signs with WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: lesnar sit down interview on sportscenter*



PowerandGlory said:


> within the hour


Really? Post please for those of us not from US. (Y)


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: lesnar sit down interview on sportscenter*

Now.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: lesnar sit down interview on sportscenter*

whats going on?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: lesnar sit down interview on sportscenter*

Says his legacy in the Octagon is over and that he will continue to wrestle.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

and that UFC career is over on SportsCenter


----------



## Indywrestlersrule (Mar 2, 2014)

*Brock Lesnar on ESPN: Im staying in WWE*

Brock just announced to ESPN he is staying


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: lesnar sit down interview on sportscenter*

Lesnar over Reigns confirmed.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: lesnar sit down interview on sportscenter*

Retiring from UFC. Back with the WWE


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: lesnar sit down interview on sportscenter*

lesnar done with the ufc


----------



## Solefool (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: lesnar sit down interview on sportscenter*

OH HE'S STAYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Brock Lesnar on ESPN's Sportcenter: "I'm staying with the WWE"*

At 5:45 CST today, Lesnar was on ESPN's Sportscenter. During the interview, Lesnar, in a stunning major announcement, told ESPN that he is not joining the UFC, choosing to stay with the WWE


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: lesnar sit down interview on sportscenter*

Fuck yes


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

Holy shit. Suddenly mania's ending is actually in question.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar on ESPN: Im staying in WWE*

Just saw it wow.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar on ESPN's Sportcenter: "I'm staying with the WWE"*

He's still on Sportcenter.

this gives hope for mania


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

This is the most interesting thing that's happened on this RTWM.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar on ESPN: Im staying in WWE*

Staying in WWE?

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

MOAR DATES THO!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580501543339839488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580502330178723841:wow


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar on ESPN's Sportcenter: "I'm staying with the WWE"*

:yes:


"I'm officially closing the door on MMA."


"Last night, I officially resigned with WWE."


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

TripleH: @BrockLesnar is a global attraction. Happy to have him re-sign a multi-year contract with @WWE. @espn @MichelleDBeadle


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar on ESPN: Im staying in WWE*

Who would've thought..


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

Yup you beat me by a little bit. Guy sounds like his heart is still in fighting, but we know Brock is a family man and Brock isn't a bullshitter. I highly, highly doubt this is a work. SHIT JUST GOT FAR MORE INTERESTING


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar on ESPN: Im staying in WWE*

Please retain the belt!

And be a regular.

Turn him face!


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

Joe rogan is unconsolable right now lol


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Brock Lesnar on ESPN: Im staying in WWE*

Oooo interesting. Done before wwe announcement? So, does he retain? This has me more excited for mania than the build up the past few weeks if he is lol


----------



## MRCB12 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

You beauty. WWE is his only option. So sunday should be interesting. Shit RAW result last night but this story is awesome CMON Brock hold on.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

&#55357;&#56850;


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar on ESPN: Im staying in WWE*


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

This is great news! I just got turned on Sportcenter and there was Brock, I had no clue he was even going to be on!

Brock is walking out with the title at mania!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

Several more years of Bork? HELL YEAH!


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar on ESPN: Im staying in WWE*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

kada

Bryan vs. Lesnar at Summerslam 2015


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

Michelle beadle is grossf


----------



## Poeman (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

He says they made a offer he couldnt refuse.

Signed off yesterday at night


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar on ESPN's Sportcenter: "I'm staying with the WWE"*

Wow. Retain please :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

#PaidBrock 

Blood,Urine,Vomit :brock


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

I wanted to see him back in the octagon so bad.


----------



## majorsaab21 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Brock Lesnar staying with WWE!*

Brock Lesnar revealed he's staying with WWE! WrestleMania got a lot more interesting:

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...ing-news-brock-lesnar-reveals-his-wwe-future/


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

Well forget about Sunday 

We could get these matches now...

Brock vs Orton
Brock vs Bryan
Brock vs Rock

Good news.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

If roman still goes over still....


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

WrestleMania just became a whole lot more interesting.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

No Lesnar-Mir III


----------



## Poeman (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

LMAO WWE panicked after the tug of war fallout and paid him a ransom.

COACH ON THE TV!!!


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar staying with WWE!*

Shame he's still losing at w.m


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar on ESPN: Im staying in WWE*

ORTON VS. BROCK!!!! :mark:
BROCK VS. CESARO!!!! :mark:
BROCK VS. BRYAN!!!!!! :mark:
BROCK VS. ROCK!!!!!!! :mark: 

BROCCCCCCCKKKK REEE-SSSIGGGGGGGGGGNNNNNNNNSSSS!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar on ESPN: Im staying in WWE*

Is this real life or is this a fantasy? 

Best news I heard. Brock will be the barbarian at the gate that ended the Roman Empire. :mark:


----------



## Patsrule755 (Feb 16, 2014)

Brock is staying with wwe!


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

The landscape has changed, open up a fucking champagne :heyman2 :brock4


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

Thank goodness, hope he retains at Mania to send the fans home happy


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

Huh. Guess I have to rethink my WrestleMania predictions.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar on ESPN: Im staying in WWE*

:mark: :mark: :mark: This is awesome, I hope he retains, I'd love to see Wyatt vs Lesnar down the road, Lesnar vs Ambrose, Orton vs Brock, Rock vs Brock, Brock vs Bryan. Im super happy that he's resigning, He's still in his prime and we can get some more great matches.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

This is legitimately the most interesting thing about this year's RTWM.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar on ESPN: Im staying in WWE*










Now all he needs to do is mercilessly beat down Reigns at Mania


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

"My client...... BRAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK Lesnar conquered the finances of WWE once again!"

"Its pay day time baby!"


----------



## Solefool (Jul 10, 2013)

*He's gotta retain the title, now!*

No way they can possibly let Reigns go over.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*



JY57 said:


> TripleH: @BrockLesnar is a global attraction. Happy to have him re-sign a multi-year contract with @WWE. @espn @MichelleDBeadle


Multi-Year bama4

Brock coming for that Bruno reign :brock4


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar on ESPN: Im staying in WWE*

Rock vs Brock confirmed!


----------



## Poeman (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

*"Old Vince made a offer on the table I couldnt refuse"

HHAHAHHA The tug of war disaster pushed Vince over the fence*

*I am paid full time but am a part-timer...Only me! no one else"*


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*If Lesnar retains, what does that spell for Reigns?*

Now that he is staying, he may very well retain that title. What happens to Roman if he does? Wouldn't it make his whole RTWM futile?


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Now book him properly please.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

5 threads on this good lord :lol

This is the type of shit that will slowly bring WWE back to the mainstream light.

WWE needs to do more segments & partnerships with ESPN, the global leader in sports. That second E:60 coming out in May is gonna be a great look, all they're missing a 30 For 30.


----------



## Poeman (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: If Lesnar retains, what does that spell for Reigns?*

HEEL THAT BITCH UP!!!!!!


----------



## Solefool (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: If Lesnar retains, what does that spell for Reigns?*

Midcard where he belongs.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

I still think you have to take the belt off of him. Part time champion is so lame.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: If Lesnar retains, what does that spell for Reigns?*



Poeman said:


> HEEL THAT BITCH UP!!!!!!


 This. Give him some time to build himself in the non-world title feuds and then push him again IF he is ready.


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

They should have said he's not coming back so that we'd be surprised when he wins.

Or they should have said he re-signed a multi-year contract if he's actually going away so we'll be surprised when he loses... Oh shit.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Great news to hear Lesnar staying with the WWE. I can say this with all honesty, Reigns ain't winning the World Title this Sunday and hell if you want have that man keep the title till next year. Let the man conquer everyone till Daniel Bryan steps in and puts on one of the greatest Mania matches of all time with him next year!


----------



## ItsDenton (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

This could possibly save Wrestlemania, Brock has to retain, hope he wrote that into his contract, Storyline where would he go if he lost?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I really did not expect this....

Mania just got interesting again.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

After last night, I'm not surprised WWE gave in to Lesnar Demands


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Easily more exciting than the whole RTWM. Good decision, Lesnar.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

There's still hope for Bryan vs Brock :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SmarkerMarker (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Brock retains? The rock vs Brock at wm32???


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*










Eat 

Sleep

Resign with WWE

Repeat


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

:yes :yes :yes WWE won the prize that is Lesnar!!!!!!!


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Paul Heyman is on Sportsnation on ESPN 2


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

nice.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

This is interesting :mase
_Let's do it, baby_ :brock4


----------



## ItsDenton (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: If Lesnar retains, what does that spell for Reigns?*

Even worse, If Lesnar looses where does he go in terms of direction.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: If Lesnar retains, what does that spell for Reigns?*

Hopefully heel him up like he naturally is or slow down and have him lose :shrug


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Tardbasher12 said:


> There's still hope for Bryan vs Brock :mark: :mark: :mark:


Oh it's pretty certain to happen now, but I think Dwayne will now be at RAW this Monday to setup for 32.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Eat 
Sleep
Part time limited dates for full time salary
Repeat

BEAST :mark:


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I hope everything Paul said on Monday turns out to be true. Make Reigns his bitch and make what he did to Cena at SummerSlam look mediocre in comparison.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I wonder if he'll continue to be part time or appear more regularly. 

I just want Lesnar/Orton for Summerslam. 

But Lesnar resigning does put the main event at Wrestemania into question. I could see Reigns losing now.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



> *Brock Lesnar Re-Signs With WWE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wwe.com


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Since it's a multi year deal will he be showing up more because if he isn't then meh. 

Hopefully this means a Reigns loss so they can actually correct their mistake.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Vince prolly offered him 99% ownership of WWE just to stay after he realized last night that Reigns would fail as champion


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

He should turn face. Heyman screws him over for Reigns.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

This is very good. Reigns you aint winning shit.


----------



## Michael Davies (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

so has lesnar agreed to the same contract as the one he just had?


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I saw someone make a thread about him keeping the belt until HIAC to beat Punk's reign that people were laughing at. That doesn't seem so out of the question anymore.


----------



## Poeman (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Eat
Sleep
Part-Time It
Repeat

Eat
Sleep
Part-Time It
Repeat

Eat
Sleep
Part-Time It
Repeat


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

*Reigns is still winning LOL. *


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Meh news if he still loses to Roman at Mania. However, if he retains and shows up more, i only have one reaction for that:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Orton/Lesnar, Bryan/Lesnar maybe even Owens/Lesnar in the future... Holy fuck, I'm pretty hyped! :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

#RETAIN #LOSETOBRYANATWM32MAINEVENT


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

HOLY SHIT! This is MASSIVE! REIGNS ain't winning now. But he'll still get booed to fuck!


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Hope they still take the belt off of him. I'm kind of sick of this WWE title match every couple of months nonsense.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Empress said:


> I wonder if he'll continue to be part time or appear more regularly.
> 
> I just want Lesnar/Orton for Summerslam.
> 
> But Lesnar resigning does put the main event at Wrestemania into question. I could see Reigns losing now.


That signature:ti
But Good News


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

:wow 

Best news to come out of the company in a while


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Lesnar has to retain now. And I almost want Owens to be called up right now to build to Summerslam since I just don't see vince doing Bryan/Lesnar.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

:mark: 

I kept saying I think he low key re-signed and he did! :yes

Man, WWE, you just got granted an undeserved second chance to reset shit at Mania. Brock is here for a few more years. Do the right thing. Either do a double turn type deal or have Roman lose.

Just take the damn opportunity. Realize you fucked this allll up

Please...save my favorite :mj2


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes!!!! That makes me happy!


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

BEST THING I"VE READ TODAY! Lesnar, kick that b*tch's ass at WM31.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

The crowd reaction for Roman on Sunday....:Jordan


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Hopefully this means a Brock win on sunday :mark:

The main event is looking slightly unpredictable now :brock


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

YES!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Does that mean Lesnar wins? Please let it be.

EDIT: And that means Bryan/Lesnar can still happen, yes!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Thanks fuck for that.

Oh Jim, great work on the threads lol.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> The crowd reaction for Roman on Sunday....:Jordan


...It was going to be horrible for him either way.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Fuck building new talent


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I wanted him back in UFC but we'll see if WWE can fix their writing. I still want to see Rollins walk out WM champ.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

He'd be a fool to give up the deal he has with WWE now to go to the UFC anyway.

He hates getting punched in the face, he'd get lots of that in the UFC.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

THANK GOD. Now PLEASE keep the title on him.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

HOLYYYY GODDDDDDD


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

YES! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Please retain at Mania, please! :mark:

So behind Lesnar after this news.

Bryan vs Lesnar is still possible guys OMG :mark:


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

Sad this is the best news about WM I heard.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Economics aside, this is great news in terms of story-telling potential ... But with all the money the WWE is bleeding, will he become the draw he needs to be to stop the bleeding?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

:mark:

Wish he would have kept that under wraps until after WM31 though. Not knowing whether Brock was staying or not was the only thing keeping me interested in this match.

I totally see Lesnar going over now, WWE's got to realize by now they made a mistake with Roman, he just wasn't ready, the crowd reactions have been horrible, take the time and try again next year.

Also Bryan vs Brock @ Summerslam :mark:


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Any chance of Lesnar getting booed is now gone :lol Poor Reigns is going to get destroyed by the fans


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Holy shit Roman is without a doubt getting DESTROYED by the crowd at WrestleMania/Raw after. :ti :ti


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Brocktagon Is Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

does this mean we could potentially see Reign's talentless ass kicked out of the WM ring title-less as he deserves?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

The word of the week is befuddled.

B-E-F-U-D-D-L-E-D

Befuddled. :clap


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Awesome, now he might actually win lol.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Hell yes, Bryan/Lesnar may well still happen!!! :mark: Thank you Brock you big beautiful beast. 

Come on WWE, let him go over, have him gold the title for like 500 days or something!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

What a monster pop he's going to get Sunday.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Well shit that is great. Hoping he gets more dates and wins his match at Mania. Wrestlemania just got a little interesting to me.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I see lesnar retaining now to be honest. Roman will be booked ot put up a valiant effort and fight until the end though.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Lesnar has officially turned Face.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Arcturus said:


> Oh it's pretty certain to happen now, but I think Dwayne will now be at RAW this Monday to setup for 32.


Brock retains at Mania and remains the undisputed WWE Champion and Cena/Bryan win the midcard belts elevating them and main eventing PPV's for these titles when Brock is absent. 

Rock to cost Brock the title at Survivor Series or Royal Rumble 2016 in one of his defenses when Brock has surpassed Punk as the longest reigning champion of the modern era, so they can shift the belt on to someone else without Brock legit losing it and build heat for that match which does not need the title? 

Allow some of the new gen to fight for the title and stake their claim to the future whilst Rock/Brock and Taker/Sting sell out the stadium? 

Surely this has to be a huge possibility now. Brock furious with Rock for costing him his title in response to Heyman/Brock trashing him in his absence. 

I'm liking this story I'm building in my head :lmao 

But nah :vince3 i'm getting ahead of myself here. 

:reigns wins on Sunday.


----------



## lolomanolo (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

It would be hilarious if they did a double swerve where Heyman turns on Brock and helps Roman win, then he nails Roman with the title and sets up Rollins for the cash in :russo


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Lesnar vs Seth after WM

Lesnar vs Bryan at Summerslam

Lesnar vs Wyatt at Survivor Series

Lesnar vs Orton at Rumble

Lesnar vs Rock at WM 32


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

When is he facing Cena again then......

Hope we get some fresh, interesting matches this year. Starting with Bryan.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Remember whenBryan announced his return at the rumble? How did that turn out?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*









#BRYANVSBROCKWM32


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Hooray for not defending the championship and having three more feuds with a shitty grandpa HHH for the rest of the decade. Just go the fuck away. Find it really odd that people are celebrating a moron staying who left people wondering if he was going to even show up to fucking Mania with the championship. The championship he never even defends, which people rightfully shit on the Rock for. Yeah, what a guy.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I can't imagine what uncle Dana must be thinking right now, lol.


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Only 2 options now:

(1) Lesnar Retains

(2) Reigns Heel Turn


----------



## TheRadicalDreamer (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Lesnar can be an asset when he's feuding with different wrestlers. There are plenty of dream matches you can assemble with the current roster. Just hope they put an end to this nonsense where the top belt disappears off TV for weeks and months without even getting mentioned. (As long as someone other than Reigns takes the strap away from him)


----------



## JoeChill (Jan 5, 2015)

What a dark day for Reigns fans. He's gonna be buried. I'm canceling the network


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Yeah, either Lesnar retains or they do a double-turn and Reigns wins as a heel who's now aligned with Heyman. Or Rollins possibly cashes in too.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Brock said:


> When is he facing Cena again then......












Good lord please no


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Will Brock actually be on more now?? Or the same, show up every once in a while deal?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

:yes :yes :yes :yes

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

No more Cena/Brock matches!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I had a horrible thought... what if they keep the title on Lesnar....... so he can lose it to the returning Sheamus?


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Now more then ever Reigns needs to win. This match is set up for one of the most legendary double turns in WWE history, with Heyman finding a way to fuck over Lesnar and join Reigns. 

On a side note, this match feels awfully similar to Lesnar v. Taker last year. The buildup has been terrible, but the payoff is going to make everyone forget about it. I'm ok if Lesnar retains too, but a Reigns heel turn is too good to pass up on now.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Brock FTW, but now this means that all 3 part-timers in the 3 biggest matches at WrestleMania 31 may be victorious.

:cornette


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Good too see Bryan marks to living in fairy tale land


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Roman is still winning. Maybe this time it might just be with Heyman's help and turning heel instead of a clean win as a babyface.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

So any word on the type of contract?

WrestleMania just got interesting. Glad I ironically bought the WWE Network a half hour ago for 9.99 Maggle!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

:drose


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Easy on saying Samoan fatass will get booed. You forget Brock made Chicago cheer for Cena at ER 2012. He can beat Romans ass so bad the fans will feel sorry for him.

Lesnar can keep the belt
We can get Lesnar vs Bryan; Rocky, Rollins; Rollins or even Cena again

SO GREAT SO GREAT


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Chris32482 said:


> Only 2 options now:
> 
> (1) Lesnar Retains
> 
> (2) Reigns Heel Turn


I'd go with #2 and a Paul Heyman screw job.


----------



## JoeChill (Jan 5, 2015)

krai999 said:


> Remember whenBryan announced his return at the rumble? How did that turn out?


Brock said that Vince made him an offer he couldn't refuse. If you don't think that involes retaining the title you're clueless


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Did the WWE advertise Brock being on Sportcenter? 

I just happened to be channel surfing and noticed him.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

FUCKING YEAAAAH!!!


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I fucking said this would happen. Lesnars going over 

I hope


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Believe That said:


> Good too see Bryan marks to living in fairy tale land


..oooh the irony.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Means Heyman wont screw Lesnar to become Reign's manager anyway, no chance Brock would be there without Heyman doing the talking for him.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

So it's official now? That's cool. I'm not big Lesnar fan, but as long as it means we get more Paul Heyman, I don't mind him staying around.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



JY57 said:


> Roman is still winning. Maybe this time it might just be with Heyman's help and turning heel instead of a clean win as a babyface.


I think so too. All along ive said Reigns is winning the belt at WM, and even this decision has not really changed my mind TBH.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Luis Magalhaes said:


> Easy on saying Samoan fatass will get booed. You forget Brock made Chicago cheer for Cena at ER 2012. He can beat Romans ass so bad the fans will feel sorry for him.
> 
> Lesnar can keep the belt
> We can get Lesnar vs Bryan; Rocky, Rollins; Rollins or even Cena again
> ...


Not this time. Lesnar resigned so now the fans are going to be behind him 100%. This is exactly what HHH and Vince have talked about when it comes to Brock being a "special attraction.". People may hate him for his schedule, but any WWE fan that says they won't tune into every one of his matches is lying.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Xander Crews said:


> Did the WWE advertise Brock being on Sportcenter?
> 
> I just happened to be channel surfing and noticed him.


nope


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Bleh wish he hadn't revealed this. It would have been a more controversial main event on Sunday with noone knowing Lesnar's status. Sort of like Punk at MITB 2011.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*






THE BEAST BABY


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Eat.
Sleep.
Get paid for doing nothing on RAW.
Repeat.

Easy job there for Lesnar. I don't blame him for re-signing.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

So there is still a chance Brock vs Orton may happen :mark:


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

This is great news.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Arcturus said:


> ..oooh the irony.


I know brock is prolly winning 

But guess what,I am happy with that :wink2:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Happy Days, best news WWE fans could of wished for. 

Now please a full beatdown on Reigns please.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

This is how I'm feeling, don't know about any of you


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Why are people happy with this? Him being a part time champion for another 12 months is horrible. His gimmick has worn off and WM31 should be his last ever match. Although Reigns being champion is a sad thought...


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I'm happy he's staying and it does at least create a little more intrigue going into Mania as we know they won't take the title off him just because he's leaving. Although if we're all honest we know that Reigns is going to win. I'm interested to see what they do with Lesnar post Mania because there are a couple of guys I'd really like to see him go up against. Mainly Bryan and Orton. If he doesn't face Bryan at some point in a feud it would be criminal, you have the perfect David vs. Goliath story set up.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Xander Crews said:


> Did the WWE advertise Brock being on Sportcenter?
> 
> I just happened to be channel surfing and noticed him.


No, but it makes sense.

They know the ending to Raw last night was fucking horrific, so they had Brock announce he resigned on the biggest sports network today so it would get that bad taste out of the fans mouths as quick as possible. Otherwise they would have just posted it on WWE.com or something.


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Oh my fucking god, fuck yes! Absolutely stoked with this!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Did they show highlights of him throwing people around the ring? Hopefully they did maybe get some old fans to maybe the wrestlemania


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



WaheemSterling said:


> Why are people happy with this? Him being a part time champion for another 12 months is horrible. His gimmick has worn off and WM31 should be his last ever match. Although Reigns being champion is a sad thought...


the belt has had more prestige than it has in years.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I love it that WWE won. 

CM Punk and Dana White are probably crying their eyes out right now.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

BROCK IS STAYING OH MY GOD. THERE IS HOPE FOR SUNDAY. BROCK VS. BRYAN AT SUMMERSLAM PLEASE.


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Congrats to him. Its a good move on his part. He'll make a lot of money in the WWE.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

he better beat the crap out of reigns sunday!


----------



## Poeman (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

*May I ask a favor of the mods?

Can we remove the JESUS F******* CHRIST from the thread title?*

Some of us are a little religious and it is Lent season, maybe I am a little too touchy about this but yeah it is Easter season. Can we get a update to the thread title?


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Trying to be excited, but can't quite get there.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Poeman said:


> *May I ask a favor of the mods?
> 
> Can we remove the JESUS F******* CHRIST from the thread title?*
> 
> Some of us are a little religious and it is Lent season, maybe I am a little too touchy about this but yeah it is Easter season. Can we get a update to the thread title?


yeah.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Superhippy said:


> No, but it makes sense.
> 
> They know the ending to Raw last night was fucking horrific, so they had Brock announce he resigned on the biggest sports network today so it would get that bad taste out of the fans mouths as quick as possible. Otherwise they would have just posted it on WWE.com or something.


It could have been the best RAW ever they still would rather aired this on sports nation than wwe.com


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

This is the best thing that could happen to sell Wrestlemania 31. Now there's legitimate intrigue around the main event.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Bryan to get his match with Lesnar :mark: maybe but please make it happen.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Oh now the haters are into this match classic WF. That being said I still see Reigns winning tho. Cause don't see Vince letting anyone else beat the monster Lesnar but Reigns. So a reigns heel turn with a Brock face turn at WM can still happen!!!!


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I'm genuinely fucking buzzing here, this news has made my week!



Stone Hot said:


> Oh now the haters are into this match classic WF. That being said I still see Reigns retaining tho. Cause don't see Vince letting anyone else beat the monster Lesnar but Reigns. So a reigns heel turn with a Brock face turn at WM can still happen!!!!


I know it would be the right decision, but for Vince to tell Reigns now that he's not getting the title after a year of it being somewhat guarenteed, would just be harsh.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I don't know about everyone else but I am pumped to hear the pop's that Lesnar is now going to get at Mania and Raw. This announcement just made Mania week feel much more like Mania week then it do after Raw last night.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

We might not get to see him as much as we want to but surely most of us are entertained by his matches? At least it's better than never seeing another Lesnar match!


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Stone Hot said:


> Oh now the haters are into this match classic WF.


Cause there's an actual chance for DA BEAST to retain?











:mark:


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

There is no doubt in my mind all of that talk about his contract signing coming down to the wire was BS. If this was the plan all along, Vince is still a damned genius. Not only does this come at the perfect time right before WM, but now the main event outcome is unpredictable.


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Good, this'll add some suspense to the match, i also hope he stays part time personally, maybe with some more appearances with Heyman etc, but i'm quite enjoying the rarity to his matches, its refreshing, for me personally, to not see the title swapping back and forth every month and at least with fewer big fights, it'll stretch out the longevity of him being a monster to his challengers.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Unless he's going to be appearing more frequently, this news does nothing for me.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Stone Hot said:


> That being said I still see Reigns retaining tho.!!


You can't retain something that you don't win.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Stone Hot said:


> Oh now the haters are into this match classic WF. That being said I still see Reigns retaining tho. Cause don't see Vince letting anyone else beat the monster Lesnar but Reigns. So a reigns heel turn with a Brock face turn at WM can still happen!!!!


I see a double turn taking place. I also easily see Lesnar or Reigns winning Sunday. I can't call it and that's probably a good thing.

After Mania, I just want Lesnar/Orton. Anything else can come after that.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Tardbasher12 said:


> You can't retain something that you don't win.


..You'll have to excuse him, he's a little slow.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Pulling through in the 11th hour to get top dollar. The man is not only a beast but a savy businessman who knows his brand and how to negotiate. 

Glad he's staying around. Now put down Reigns and keep being the most legit WWE Champ we've had in years.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Yesssssss Brock has re signed


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

:yes


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Lesnar might retain :mark: Bryan vs Lesnar might still happen :mark:


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Vince knew he needed things like this to break the attendance record.

Brock vs. Rock next year.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I think this makes Bork retaining much more likely.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Glorious day.

Thanks for ponying up, Vinny Mac!


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Thank the gods. There may still be hope for Sunday.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Brock will continue to bring legitimacy to WWE


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Why are people so certain Reigns is winning? What would be next for Brock if he isn't the champ?

He has to retain and go into WM 32 as the dominant champion.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



ShadowKiller said:


> Cause there's an actual chance for DA BEAST to retain?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont see anyone else but Reigns beating Brock for the belt thats the problem


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580501834005131264
MULTI YEAR contract!

YES YES YES


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

YES! BORK IS GONNA WIN!!!!!!!

...

...
...

lol, yeah right. Reigns is taking this one still, Brock ending the streak was probably strictly to put Reigns over in the end. But on the bright side, at least WM31 won't be the last we see of Brock Lesnar in WWE. Bryan vs. Lesnar may happen after all down the line! :mark:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

So they had from January to March and the best part of this build-up happened on Sportscenter?


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

So this entire Reigns debacle could be for nothing. Lesnar wins, the end. Jeez.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Tardbasher12 said:


> You can't retain something that you don't win.


Typo my bad. I mean winning. Just so excited Brock is staying. We will be getting some excited dream matches with him now.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Roman is defo losing at WM31 now Brock is staying


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

If Brock retains at Mania I may cry tears of joy!
IF he does retain I hope they'll at least give him a few more opponents other than 6000 rematches with Reigns & Cena


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

SPOILER ALERT:

Extreme Rules: Lesnar vs Reigns
Summer Slam: Lesnar vs Big Show
Royal Rumble: Leanar vs Cena
Wrstlemania: Battle Royal


----------



## Poeman (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Brock going to tear down CM Punk's record of holding onto the belt.

Dude is going to retain for over 500 days. *BELEEEEEEEEEEEEEE DAT!*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*






Ill add the video to the OP.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Multi-year. :banderas


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

If Brock was leaving the company then I wouldn't mind Paul E turning on him. But since he's staying I don't want Brock to turn face because he becomes weaker by default. Brock showing weakness is a bad thing for his character. I don't trust WWE's booking.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes, let the destruction continue


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Also, if this isn't a faceturn for Lesnar, I'll be shocked. He just went on national tv to announce that he chose Pro-Wrestling over MMA.


----------



## JoeChill (Jan 5, 2015)

BROCK SAID VINCE MADE HIM AN OFFER HE COULDN'T REFUSE! Meaning Brock will retain in a predictable match. He'll make about 5 appearances per year. Daniel Bryan will have the biggest belt on television after mania. But all you marks did was bitch and ruin Romans career. 

Canceling the network


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I still have some hope left that they do BROCK vs. BRYAN!


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Yes, shit just got real. We get to see tiny Bryan get SMASHED and his fans will be on suicide watch for years to come.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Billy Kidman said:


> Glorious day.
> 
> Thanks for ponying up, Vinny Mac!


You can tell he had a pacemaker, medic, morphine, z-pack ....EVERYTHING on standby just incase Lesnar rejected the contract after the whole streak went on him.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Brock vs Rock would be glorious, imagine The Great One vs Heyman on the mic :banderas :banderas


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Marv95 said:


> Why are people so certain Reigns is winning? What would be next for Brock if he isn't the champ?
> 
> He has to retain and go into WM 32 as the dominant champion.


So only Rock can beat him for the title at WM32? no thank you. I rather a current roster guy take the belt off Lesnar than Rock


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I wonder how much Vince is paying Brock now?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Brock vs. Bryan at Summerslam 2015, then after he drops the title he turns face and wrestles Hollywood Rock at Mania 32.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I'm not sure if he's going to win. I think the #1 scenario is The Rock costing him the match. 

Rock v Brock is on.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I would have loved to see reigns reaction. He still might win but I'm sure his stomach dropped


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

How I feel right now:






Can we PLEASE get Lesnar Vs. Orton or Batista already?!!

- Vic


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Poeman said:


> Brock going to tear down CM Punk's record of holding onto the belt.
> 
> Dude is going to retain for over 500 days. *BELEEEEEEEEEEEEEE DAT!*


Exactly what I was thinking. Although I don't think Punk would really care too much for their inevitable childish "Longest Reigning Champion in Modern Times" quotes over and over and over and over.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Now that he's resigned, can we please get some new Brock matches? His reign has been wasted on Cena.

I want Brock vs Ambrose, Bryan, and Rollins (yeah, yeah, I know he's faced him, but I want a singles match)


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*









Give me this :mark:


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



GillbergReturns said:


> I'm not sure if he's going to win. I think the #1 scenario is The Rock costing him the match.
> 
> Rock v Brock is on.


I didn't even think of that possibility. That could be a way of setting up Rock/Brock II. Unless Rock appears on RAW the following night and tries to avenge a Reigns loss.

Either way, the main event at WM 31 suddenly got more interesting.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Headliner said:


> If Brock was leaving the company then I wouldn't mind Paul E turning on him. But since he's staying I don't want Brock to turn face because he becomes weaker by default. Brock showing weakness is a bad thing for his character. I don't trust WWE's booking.


I think at this point he's going to be face anyway just by the fact he's just a different ass kicker than everyone else so if they have Heyman turn on him for Rollins I don't think it'd be the worst thing in the world. Best case is of course Lesnar walking out with the title and being a beast until Rock/Brock at WM 32 with Rock coming out to say Reigns after the match.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Brock vs Rock part 2 at WM32 next year OMG that will defo happen


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

paul heyman turn is now complete


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



NastyYaffa said:


> Give me this :mark:


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: :yes


----------



## Nakamura (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Tfw this announcement gave the mania main event more tension than their entire build...


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

There is a good chance we will have to add Brock's WM entrance to all those threads created about "loudest pop". 

Reigns will be slaughtered by the crowd, and hopefully by Lesnar.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Now I want to see reigns get BORKED at wrestlemania...

by BOWOOOOOOORRRRRRK, LLAAAAAAAASSSEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Great interview with Brock. Knew he's been training for UFC, but IMO, he made the right decision.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I just hate that the champ fought twice since winning at Summerslam. If he retains I just hope he's on TV more. I hate that he's champion but only has 3 matches a year.

I can still see Reigns winning if Heyman helps him win. Gonna be an interesting match.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

hopefully bork retains all the way till next years mania


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Dana White is gutted right now he just lost a shit load of money with Brock re signing to WWE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Poeman said:


> *May I ask a favor of the mods?
> 
> Can we remove the JESUS F******* CHRIST from the thread title?*
> 
> Some of us are a little religious and it is Lent season, *maybe I am a little too touchy about this but yeah it is Easter season.* Can we get a update to the thread title?


I know breh I can't wait for the Easter Bunny to bless me with candy.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

That's fantastic news! Brock staying is what's best for business. :trips2


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Poeman said:


> *May I ask a favor of the mods?
> 
> Can we remove the JESUS F******* CHRIST from the thread title?*
> 
> Some of us are a little religious and it is Lent season, maybe I am a little too touchy about this but yeah it is Easter season. Can we get a update to the thread title?



LOL. In America you don't have to respect people's religious beliefs. Unless they're non-Christian. Then you have to, or you're a bigot. Or if they're a homosexual, you have to respect that. Pretty much everybody except Christians have to be respected.

'Merica.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



KuritaDavion said:


> I think at this point he's going to be face anyway just by the fact he's just a different ass kicker than everyone else so if they have Heyman turn on him for Rollins I don't think it'd be the worst thing in the world. Best case is of course Lesnar walking out with the title and being a beast until Rock/Brock at WM 32 with Rock coming out to say Reigns after the match.


Lesnar is a tweener at this point anyways, Reigns is the heel in this by default.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

HOLYSHITDUDE.

I might actually watch the entire match Sunday. Takes a bit of predictability out of it, if anything.


----------



## Poeman (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Headliner said:


> I know breh I can't wait for the Easter Bunny to bless me with candy.


Actually, I CANNOT WAIT FOR TONIGHT'S EPISODE OF THE FLASH!!!!! :grin2:

Last episode was crazy!!!!!

My bad OT


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Welp, there goes Reigns' WM moment. :lol

It's too soon anyways.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

vince made brock an offer he couldnt refuse?

brock now paid to stay at home and have his hologram make appearances for him and his hologram now fights his matches on PPV.


DAT DEAL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



deanambroselover said:


> Dana White is gutted right now he just lost a shit load of money with Brock re signing to WWE


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Would have loved to see Lesnar return to the UFC but since I'm excited that he's staying. I had given up hope long ago that he would stay but now it makes the main event much more interesting. I expect Lesnar to get a big pop when he makes his entrances and I'm sure fans are going to be singing his praises.


----------



## Poeman (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Chris32482 said:


> LOL. In America you don't have to respect people's religious beliefs. Unless they're non-Christian. Then you have to, or you're a bigot. Or if they're a homosexual, you have to respect that. Pretty much everybody except Christians have to be respected.
> 
> 'Merica.


There is many ways I can respond to this...All I can say is, even if I was not christian but a Hindu, Buddist, Muslim or Gay it is a little sensitive. I am just saying it is freaking LENT SEASON AROUND THE WORLD, not only Merica'

BELLEE DAT!


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

FUCK. YES. MORE BROCK, BABY!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Brock is one hell of a business man. He's got McMahon by the balls. :lol


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

LESNAR IS RETAINING! :mark: :mark: :mark:

THERE IS A GOD!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Oda Nobunaga said:


> Brock is one hell of a business man. He's got McMahon by the balls. :lol


Part time work, full time pay baby!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I wonder if it was Vince seeing reason or if HHH finally got to him and beat it into his head "if you don't resign Brock, your main event will be a laughing stock". This was the only way to ensure the match isn't completely shit on. At least now people will be going full blast behind Lesnar. Reigns is already heel... just make it official WWE.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Reigns win turn heel , making Lesnar a babyface from now on


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

YESSSSSSSS!!!! FUCKING KILL HIM ON SUNDAY BROCK. THEN KILL THE REST OF THEM. 

This is fucking awesome. And speaks volumes of what little faith they have in Roman Reigns. Brock needs to retain on Sunday. Absolutely.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*










Poor Reigns


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Brock couldnt return to UFC not with how his health was hes better off in WWE. Plus Brock is one hell of a businessman he clearly had Vince by the balls and he got what he wanted


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

"Brock re-signs with @WWE." #CongratsToUs pic.twitter.com/nltmx4UCsp

— Vince McMahon (@VinceMcMahon) March 24, 2015


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*

I called this the day the UFC tightened up it's PED policy.


----------



## MiniMonster (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Why is it, I think that his contract includes the MITB Briefcase and a win at RR, possibly Brock vs Rock for the title at WM32, and quite a few lengthy title reigns thoughout the duration of his contract.


----------



## Poeman (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> LESNAR IS RETAINING! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> THERE IS A GOD!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Now there is no way they'll split Brock and Heyman righttt????
RIGHTTTTT????


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Signed the contract last night. I think Vince is going to re-think who wins the match now. I think Brock is the clear favorite to win and should keep the belt for awhile. Maybe until Summerslam even.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

If Lesnar's schedule hasn't changed he will have to drop the belt at ER. So maybe he wins at WM, they do Orton v Lesnar and Rollins cashes in.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

*Bangs head on desk*

Just give us Orton/Lesnar for fuck sake DO NOT waste any more dates on fucking Cena


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Brock said:


> Part time work, full time pay baby!!!


Brock vs Vince 3: Fuck You Pay Me edition

After Raw Vince gave Brock a blank check and went and had a good cry in the corner.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

https://twitter.com/ProWrestlingMag/status/580506175420137472

Did Brock really say that?! :mark:


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Wilder said:


> Signed the contract last night. I think Vince is going to re-think who wins the match now. I think Brock is the clear favorite to win and should keep the belt for awhile. Maybe until Summerslam even.


He only works 4 ppvs a year and don't expect that to change.


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Poeman said:


> There is many ways I can respond to this...All I can say is, even if I was not christian but a Hindu, Buddist, Muslim or Gay it is a little sensitive. I am just saying it is freaking LENT SEASON AROUND THE WORLD, not only Merica'
> 
> BELLEE DAT!


Oh I agree with you. I'm just pointing out the obvious irony in the situation. Christianity has been so politicized in America that it's now viewed as anti-progressive, even though Christ's true message was in fact very progressive. I understand how this thread title could be perceived as offensive or insensitive to a devout Christian, however, unfortunately in a nation where almost all forms of bullying, racism, or bigotry is frowned upon as "politically incorrect," it's still OK to make fun of Christians.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



GillbergReturns said:


> If Lesnar's schedule hasn't changed he will have to drop the belt at ER. So maybe he wins at WM, they do Orton v Lesnar and Rollins cashes in.


I've been wanting to see Orton vs. Brock, and that cash-in makes sense.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Ratman said:


> I just hate that the champ fought twice since winning at Summerslam. If he retains I just hope he's on TV more. I hate that he's champion but only has 3 matches a year.
> 
> I can still see Reigns winning if Heyman helps him win. Gonna be an interesting match.


Why do you want everybody to get a title shot? AJ Styles has been champion for 203+ days with only *2 title defenses*

Why only 2 title defenses?Not everybody should be a world champion, not everybody should get a title shot..

Lesnar should be defending his belts every 3 months


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

With this announcement, I'm now ok with Reigns/Lesnar happening. The fact that we now have a renewed possibility of getting Bryan/Lesnar gets me super hyped :mark: :mark:.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Had to laugh at Coach in that video. 

"Four times a week". 

Pay attention, you moron. And Brock with the no-sell, for a few seconds.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

It's hard to imagine how Roman can win at 'mania now.

There was just no way they could have wasted the streak, Cena's reputation, Burying Bryan, etc all on a guy who's never going to be over due to the way they tried to force things.

This way, all of that; the streak, Cena's losses etc will be reinforced by adding Roman Reigns, "the chosen one", to Brock's list of conquests.

Hopefully the guy that finally does the number on Brock for the title is deserving, and hopefully it's not the Rock.


But despite all of that, I still would not put it past WWE to have Roman win, and now with all this new knowledge, it would make that moment even more intolerable.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



NastyYaffa said:


> https://twitter.com/ProWrestlingMag/status/580506175420137472
> 
> Did Brock really say that?! :mark:


Didn't say it in the video of the contract announcement. :shrug


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



NastyYaffa said:


> https://twitter.com/ProWrestlingMag/status/580506175420137472
> 
> Did Brock really say that?! :mark:


Summerslam baby. It needs a big time match


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Cant believe they change the title of the thread.

WF is PG like the WWE fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



GillbergReturns said:


> He only works 4 ppvs a year and don't expect that to change.


Didn't say it would. I'd still rather see Lesnar have the belt than Reigns UNLESS they do a double turn at Mania and Reigns goes heel.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Brock said:


> Didn't say it in the video of the contract announcment.


I saw the 8 min video, but it seemed like they cut some parts of it. I am not 100% sure tho.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Great news, should mean Brock retains at Mania now.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

You are so sweet.



Roman still winning this sunday unless Jesus fucking Christ returns to earth the day before


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



NastyYaffa said:


> I saw the 8 min video, but it seemed like they cut some parts of it. I am not 100% sure tho.


Well, i hope to fuck he said it then.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I can't tell you how relieved I am.

This actually got me excited for the main event of Mania.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*










I guess I should be excited....but I'm not


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I knew it. WWE would have never mentioned UFC so much if they didn't know he was probably going to stay.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Good News


He's gonna break Punk's title reign I'm thinking


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



NastyYaffa said:


> I saw the 8 min video, but it seemed like they cut some parts of it. I am not 100% sure tho.


 I watched the entire thing as it happened, unless he said that backstage he never said it during the actual interview


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

fucking awesome!


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

:YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :fuckyeah now I really dont know who win I got to give Vince credit he might pull of a victory out of his ass again I really want Brock to win.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

The fact that he's actually doing press and promotion for Mania this year kind of makes me think he'll be more active on his new deal. Not every week obviously, but would Vince really re-sign him to be champ, and then continue letting him show up once every two months? 

Because I fully expect him to retain on Sunday, now. I feel like Brock resigning was this year's "YES MOVEMENT". It was that thing that Vince/HHH absolutely didn't want to have to do, but in the end had no other choice.

Hey, fuck them. Good for Brock. He gets another monster payday to work on his terms. Living the dream there.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

If these motherfuckers don't give him some fresh match ups....


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Unless he turns up to fight on every PPV then I ain't interested in him as champ.

Sorry but these feuds where he's there one week then away for 4 weeks before coming back to stand in the rig whilst Heyman shouts into the mic are boring me now.

I'd rather he was there every week for 2 months then gone for 6 than turning up one every month.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



NastyYaffa said:


> https://twitter.com/ProWrestlingMag/status/580506175420137472
> 
> Did Brock really say that?! :mark:


No


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Thank you Jesus. I guess Brock is trying to convince people to get the ppv now that the winner is less predictable. I hope Brock retains but Wrestlemania 32 is next year and I know Brock and Rock is going to happen as that is the biggest match WWE can make. I say Rock cost Brock the title at 31 and turns heel. Heel Rock vs Brock because the fans will more likely boo face Rock if he goes against Lesnar. Rock is too hollywood.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Godway said:


> The fact that he's actually doing press and promotion for Mania this year kind of makes me think he'll be more active on his new deal.


Is he doing press or did he just do a one-off appearance to announce his new deal? I don't expect to hear many more candid interviews from him after this.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I don't even care about Lesnar/Reigns now. Hell, give Reigns the belt if ya want Vince. JUST BOOK BRYAN/LESNAR.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Wilder said:


> Didn't say it would. I'd still rather see Lesnar have the belt than Reigns UNLESS they do a double turn at Mania and Reigns goes heel.


They can't do a double turn because WWE has no heels. People want to see Lesnar face Orton, Rock, and Bryan.

I think either he loses the belt at WM or ER. What are you going to do with the briefcase otherwise?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Good. 

Brock is a god.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> I watched the entire thing as it happened, unless he said that backstage he never said it during the actual interview


:jose 

I still have some hope that the match happens tho!


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

You know what this means right?

The chances of a Brock/Golberg 2.0 type match are very low!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

:mark:

Best damn news I've heard wrestling-wise since Brock decided to come back a couple of years ago. Dude is my favorite ever to do it, and I couldn't be happier that this once-in-a-lifetime talent is staying around to do what he does better than anyone else, and that's wreck shit.

There are a lot of talented dudes out there, but he is truly what I call "must-see TV".

Thank you, Brock!

Time to let The Beast feast on Roman Reigns, and leave him in a pile of blood, urine and vomit.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Lesnar/Orton
Lesnar/Bryan
Lesnar/Ambrose

:banderas


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



superfudge said:


> Is he doing press or did he just do a one-off appearance to announce his new deal? I don't expect to hear many more candid interviews from him after this.


Probably just this, but it's still a lot of press. This is why Michelle Beadle is very important to the WWE, and why AJ Lee was a fucking imbecile for starting shit with her.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



The True Believer said:


> Lesnar/Orton
> Lesnar/Bryan
> Lesnar/Ambrose
> 
> :banderas


Add Lesnar/Sheamus to that fantasy match line-up. That's a hoss fight I wouldn't mind seeing.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Pretty funny that the only way to send the WM crowd home happy is to have the monster heel win.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

steveaustinBSR: Happy to hear Brock Lesnar has signed a deal w @WWE. Terrorizing the federation for a few more years. Give em hell, champ. #WM31


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



superfudge said:


> Add Lesnar/Sheamus to that fantasy match line-up. That's a hoss fight I wouldn't mind seeing.


I agree. Brock and Sheamus pounding the shit out of each other would be amazing. :mark:


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Great news. Beautiful. At WM 32..it will be HEEL Rock vs Face Lesnar...the rematch of the Millennium. 100,000 in Cowboy Stadium...be there or be the biggest bitch in the world today.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Damn. I wanted to see him fight again.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Now that means that Brock can retain at Mania. I just hope he works more dates, because I don't want him once every three months.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Unfortunately he will still lose on Sunday, but I am fucking stoked about this. Fantastic news!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

The GOAT is staying in WWE this is a good day


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Heyman to screw Lesnar this Sunday. We might see a double turn.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



The True Believer said:


> Lesnar/Orton
> Lesnar/Bryan
> Lesnar/Ambrose


What we'll really get is 

Lesnar/Rock
Lesnar/Cena
Lesnar/HHH

though.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



The True Believer said:


> Lesnar/Orton
> Lesnar/Bryan
> Lesnar/Ambrose
> 
> :banderas





superfudge said:


> Add Lesnar/Sheamus to that fantasy match line-up. That's a hoss fight I wouldn't mind seeing.


Throw in Lesnar/Owens and Lesnar/Cesaro and we're set :banderas :banderas


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

*Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!*

My wish has finally come true, it's not that Brock is staying with the WWE, it's that he is finally growing his beard back! You could notice it on Raw. Unless he forgot to shave 










Badass Lesnar is badass
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

(just wish it was like this by 'Mania)


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



THANOS said:


> Throw in Lesnar/Owens and Lesnar/Cesaro and we're set :banderas :banderas


guys pls stop :trips8 :trips8 :trips8


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



THANOS said:


> Throw in Lesnar/Owens and Lesnar/Cesaro and we're set :banderas :banderas



I wanted Lesnar vs Cesaro so badly when they had Cesaro join Heyman, but since he is now battling midgets full time, it will probably never happen.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

What about Brock vs Sami Zayn or Brock vs Finn Balor


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!*

He shaved. Your boner can go away now.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!*



Mikecala98 said:


> He shaved. Your boner can go away now.


Damn it... Fuck Vince.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Here's hoping we see 15 german suplexes and a pin this sunday.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*




























:mark:


Lesnar/Bryan

Lesnar/Orton

Lesnar/Rollins 

Lesnar/Ambrose

Lesnar/Ziggler

:mark:


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Rasslor said:


> *Reigns is still winning LOL. *


I know right, people on this forum are such marks, I'm personally annoyed at this, I wanted brock to leave, he has nothing left to offer me, his a sell out who's putting reigns over for money, any value lesnar HAD is long gone, 

If his whiling to job to reigns, he'll do anything wwe ask him, 

his whole gimmick and appeal is supposed to be in the fact his not a wwe guy and doesn't play by their rules, His supposed to be the guy who refuses to do dumb shit,

now it's clear he'll do anything for money theirs no more intrigue,


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Why does my thread about his beard get merged with a thread about him re-signing.

Fuck you WF.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Lesnar is going over Reigns.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!*



Sykova said:


> Damn it... Fuck Vince.


It's Beadle's fault. Every man wants to look nice for her.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I actually hate that he brought up that he's "Getting paid full-time for part-time work" in the Coachman interview; that kind of stuff you just have to keep to yourself.
The only thing it creates is animosity backstage with the talent, which I doubt he even cares about.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

PLEASE DON"T LET THIS BE A WORK

Don't play with my feelings that you make me feel Brock!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT said:


> I know right, people on this forum are such marks, I'm personally annoyed at this, I wanted brock to leave, he has nothing left to offer me, his a sell out who's putting reigns over for money, any value lesnar HAD is long gone,
> 
> If his whiling to job to reigns, he'll do anything wwe ask him,
> 
> ...




Dumbest post of the day, congrats!


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

After the crowd gave us a preview of what would happen at Mania, Vince realised it would be embarrassing for top face to get booed out of the building by a guy wrestling his last match, so he gave in. On top of that, Raw's special guest was a Lesnar mark.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Great news, I really hope he retains the title on Sunday.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT said:


> I know right, people on this forum are such marks, I'm personally annoyed at this, I wanted brock to leave, he has nothing left to offer me, his a sell out who's putting reigns over for money, any value lesnar HAD is long gone,
> 
> If his whiling to job to reigns, he'll do anything wwe ask him,
> 
> ...


?
Its always been clear all Lesnar cares about is money. I think youre confusing him with Punk. Lesnar doesnt care nor does he probably even have an opinion on how wwe should do things, he just wants his check.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

He will be the biggest face in many years, if a turn happens.


----------



## suhoney24 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

laughing my ass right the fuck off at coach sayig "so we will get to see you 4 times a week now"....gtfo with that nonsense....i would be shocked if we see him 4 times in 6 months


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

He's back?

:vince5 Just in time for a year long feud with Big Show!


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



DaBxx said:


> I actually hate that he brought up that he's "Getting paid full-time for part-time work" in the Coachman interview; that kind of stuff you just have to keep to yourself.
> The only thing it creates is animosity backstage with the talent, which I doubt he even cares about.


Maybe he shouldnt. Then again i doubt he gives a fk and nobody dares to say it to his face. Hes pretty much ( arrive, wrestle, leave, repeat).


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

BROCK LESNAR WIN AT MANIA... CONFIRMED


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Gonna be interesting to see what he does after jobbing to DA ONE. DA ONLY. DA LOOK. DA DUCK FACE. :reigns


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: If Lesnar retains, what does that spell for Reigns?*



P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Now that he is staying, he may very well retain that title. What happens to Roman if he does? Wouldn't it make his whole RTWM futile?


Not really, they could paint the match as Reigns gave it all and almost conquered the beast but Lesnar won by cheating. Then Reigns has that whole 'I can go with the best' thing and ride that out until he eventually does win the title but in that meantime he goes through a lot more singles matches with different opponents like rusev/wyatt/sheamus/cena/ambrose/harper etc... and possibly turn heel so wwe can utilise the boos to their advantage.

You also use the match to reinforce the dominance of Lesnar. The title usually changes hands in the main event of wrestlemania but brock was one of the few who didn't, plus you let him break cm punks reign of longest in the modern era and maybe utilise the reigns connection to rock and set up the rock v lesnar at wm32.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



DaBxx said:


> I actually hate that he brought up that he's "Getting paid full-time for part-time work" in the Coachman interview; that kind of stuff you just have to keep to yourself.
> *The only thing it creates is animosity backstage with the talent, which I doubt he even cares about.*


Which is why they chose him to end the streak. He doesn't give a shit about how the fans and critics feel.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Brock is retaining for sure and Roman is gonna lose


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Not a Lesnar fan. His Boring to me. I Hope for WWE Sakes they get more appearances this time around. They could learn from TNA and Lashley.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*






FULL INTERVIEW 

including the "Lesler" tease


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Roman will still win the title, but the funny thing is that a loss would probably help Roman with a lot of fans in the long run.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Bryan/Lesnar could still happen my brothers :drose


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT said:


> I know right, people on this forum are such marks, I'm personally annoyed at this, I wanted brock to leave, he has nothing left to offer me, his a sell out who's putting reigns over for money, any value lesnar HAD is long gone,
> 
> If his whiling to job to reigns, he'll do anything wwe ask him,
> 
> ...


at the age of 37 and had dealt with life threatening health issues, how is Brock staying in wwe, for financial security and health reasons, make him a sell out? its scripted shit. Doubt lesnar gives a fk who he lose to as long as he gets paid. And you do as ur told by ur boss, the guy who pays ur bill.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Apologies for not going through all the replies but has anyone picked up on the 'multi-year deal' thing?

I thought if he re-signed it would just be for one more year but if he's not returning to the UFC at all, then I guess he knows he has to make as much money with WWE as he possibly can, so this means that we might get to see Lesnar up until Wrestlemania 33 or even 34!

I used to just think if he re-signed we could finally get lesnar/orton, lesnar/bryan, lesnar/rock. But now i'm thinking after that, all the matches that he could possibly have with midcard guys like ambrose and wyatt if they get a bit bigger and get a title win under their belts, or even the NXT guys after they've developed and reached main event status!

We could get Balor v Lesnar, or even Owens v Lesnar!!! Actually, come to think of it Owens/Lesnar would be a good final match for Lesnar whenever he chooses to retire/not re-sign. Brawler against Brawler.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

They have NO excuse now, Reigns MUST lose.

Yeah, it won't happen.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: If Lesnar retains, what does that spell for Reigns?*



P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Now that he is staying, he may very well retain that title. What happens to Roman if he does? Wouldn't it make his whole RTWM futile?


The Road to Wm has been pretty much non-existent until they waited til the last minute to do something which wasn't very good. If they are choosing Roman to be the top face, the way they handled him has been pretty bad.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

:vince$:brock4:vince2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Cool. Now Reigns should lose and Brock/Bryan should happen at some point. :mark:


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Can you say that there's 










that Reigns is gonna win?


----------



## Krul (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Most entertaining, exciting and unique performer they have by a country mile in my opinion. 
Hope they mix it up in terms of future opponents.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Brock win and Rollins cash in - do it WWE


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Lesnar is going to get cheered like crazy at Mania holy shit


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

SHOVE BROCK DOWN MY THROAT! I DONT MIND!!


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Thank you Brock! Hope for Brock vs Bryan is not lost. I don't give two fucks if it's for a belt or not, just get on this match asap!


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

If Lesnar wins on Sunday, it'll be the feel-good win of the year!


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Marking out!! Yeah boi, great news!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Last year I said there's no way Brock beats Undertaker. This year I'm saying there is no way Brock beats Reigns. Please, WWE, prove me wrong again...


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Oh mannn, if Lesnar loses to fucking Reigns now.... 

Vince blew his entire load on Lesnar beating the streak. Lesnar is one of the most legit monster heels OF ALL TIME, and just can't lose to a bitch like Reigns.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Sadly Reigns is still gonna win though, but hey, this means More Lesnar dream matches can still happen


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I love seeing all the marks expecting Vinnie Mac to change his plans. He is clear going all the way with this, no matter how futile it is. Great to have Brock back for some of these dream matches, though.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



DG89 said:


> If Lesnar wins on Sunday, it'll be the feel-good win of the year!


Yeah, people will feel good Roman isn't champion.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Does this mean Heyman will get a new 'guy' after Mania, or not?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Welp there you go the speculation is over. Im actually kinda surprised he chose to stay with WWE but i think he doesn't wanna tarnish his image anymore and be labeled as a flip flopper going from sport to sport.

Hes definitely going into the WWE hall of fame now.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I'm dead.


This is amazing.


----------



## SHEP! (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Woww, this makes Brock an even bigger baby face to the crowd on Sunday. He said a lot of right things in that interview, saying he thinks he was born to entertain, loves wrestling just hates the travel. We all know Brock does not phone it in, if he is gonna have a match, he's gonna fucking wrestle


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Not sure why this was announced now. Should have waited until after WM.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Yep, as others have said, Brock going to get cheered even more now at WM.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

he better up his dates he shows up then, otherwise this is terrible for WWE.


----------



## WrestlingCouncil (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

http://globalworldchampionship.blogspot.com/2015/03/world-champion-brock-lesnar-re-signs.html?m=1

Current WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar resigns with WWE! Eyes Reigns ans his Global Heavyweight Grand Championship this Sunday!


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Now Rusev has to beat Cena to stay undefeated, Brock vs undefeated Rusev is money!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: If Lesnar retains, what does that spell for Reigns?*



P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Now that he is staying, he may very well retain that title. What happens to Roman if he does? Wouldn't it make his whole RTWM futile?


Vince's fight against windmills is already futile. At least send the WM crowd home happy.

Even though I'm really anxiously awaiting the shitstorm for Reigns going over.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



ShowStopper said:


> Yep, as others have said, Brock going to get cheered even more now at WM.


It would have been the case even if Brock was leaving.

He's still going to lose though. I think Brock will take one or two pins in the next month for Reigns, Vince will destroy the Beast just to get his Reigns over.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Catsaregreat said:


> Lesnar is going to get cheered like crazy at Mania holy shit


Vince always wanted a big babyface Brock Lesnar run. Here's going to have it. 

I still think they should have announced the signature AFTER a Brock title win at Mania. To keep the drama going. And then when people cheer at the end, Vince come in and announce on the mic that Brock has re-signed. 

A Brock babyface run also gives Vince the power to make Bryan fans forget about their boy cause they'll be happy with a Brock run. It's what Vince always wanted. He didn't want Bryan but he did not have anybody else to take his place.


----------



## SHEP! (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Batz said:


> I'm dead.
> 
> 
> This is amazing.


Great sig man, hahahaha!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



looper007 said:


> It would have been the case even if Brock was leaving.
> 
> He's still going to lose though. I think Brock will take one or two pins in the next month for Reigns, Vince will destroy the Beast just to get his Reigns over.


He was getting cheered no matter what. But he might even get more now that he's staying.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



looper007 said:


> It would have been the case even if Brock was leaving.
> 
> He's still going to lose though. I think Brock will take one or two pins in the next month for Reigns, Vince will destroy the Beast just to get his Reigns over.


Reigns wont win straight up. No way im buying it. Gota have shananigins if reigns wins the belt


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Rain,sleet,snow,or piss. Reigns still wins on Sunday. gAAAy :eli3


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



ShowStopper said:


> He was getting cheered no matter what. But he might even get more now that he's staying.


True, but I think if you were going in to face Reigns at WM show. You would have been cheered over Reigns. I think the fans are all set out to shit on Reigns. I think its more towards Vince and WWE then just Reigns too.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



CM Chump said:


> I love seeing all the marks expecting Vinnie Mac to change his plans. He is clear going all the way with this, no matter how futile it is. Great to have Brock back for some of these dream matches, though.



Do you understand the difference between hope and expectation? I don't expect Vince to change anything.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



looper007 said:


> It would have been the case even if Brock was leaving.
> 
> He's still going to lose though. I think Brock will take one or two pins in the next month for Reigns, Vince will destroy the Beast just to get his Reigns over.


Stop. If Reigns wins sunday it won't be clean. Vince knows Brock will be cheered. A heel turn IMO is happening


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



ShowStopper said:


> Yep, as others have said, Brock going to get cheered even more now at WM.


Where does this leave Roman and The Rock?


Are we seeing Brock vs Rock with or without the title in the picture now?


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Now WWE should rebook Taker/Wyatt. It writes itself, WM32 the only 2 men to ever beat The Undertaker at Mania...

The Beast vs The New Face of Fear.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Working a part time schedule with full time pay. :kemba

This dude is great


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Socko316 said:


> Reigns wont win straight up. No way im buying it. Gota have shananigins if reigns wins the belt


No way do I see any sgananigans happening, Socko. Reigns will beat Lesnar clean on Sunday as strong as anyone has beaten him. I expect the same at Extreme Rules too. I think after that Vince will feed Brock the likes of Orton and Bryan to rebuild him up as a the Beast. That's what I see happening.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



looper007 said:


> It would have been the case even if Brock was leaving.
> 
> He's still going to lose though. I think Brock will take one or two pins in the next month for Reigns, Vince will destroy the Beast just to get his Reigns over.


HHH wants Brock to retain. We'll see what happens.


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I think Reigns will still win and Rollins will cash-in the next night as "you gotta send the fans home happy at WM, damnit". However, if Reigns loses, I'm quoting every motherfucking post itt that says, "there's no way that Reigns loses". Have faith, baby(ies).


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Stone Hot said:


> Stop. If Reigns wins sunday it won't be clean. Vince knows Brock will be cheered. A heel turn IMO is happening



Didn't they just put out these "I can, I will" shirts? No way Roman is turning heel on Sunday. He's gonna win it cleanly and celebrate like Bryan did last year. Only difference will be the background noise...


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Ok, so now he can retain the championship. Make it happen WWE.

Or turn Reigns heel (which still might not be enough to get the audience caring).


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Stone Hot said:


> Stop. If Reigns wins sunday it won't be clean. Vince knows Brock will be cheered. A heel turn IMO is happening


No chance is Reigns turning heel, WWE will turn heel on the fans and push Reigns as their number 1 good guy, if some of them like it or not. I find it funny most people think this won't be a clean win for Reigns.


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

So Brock finally re-signs. This is great news for fans. I'm looking forward to all the fresh new match ups that comes with this news such as Lesnar/Bryan and Lesnar/Orton.

As for WM, what should happen now is a Lesnar win. But let's be real, Vince has spent a year building to this moment and I doubt he changes his mind now. Vince doesn't care if the crowd boos Reigns, he only cares about what he wants to see happen. Reigns is still going over at WM.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I wasn't expecting him to re-sign, but now we might get Bryan vs Brock :mark:


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> HHH wants Brock to retain. We'll see what happens.


The only reason I don't buy that is Taker streak was broken for a reason and that reason is to make Reigns be the guy who slays the beast.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Batz said:


> Are we seeing Brock vs Rock with or without the title in the picture now?


They should do Brock/Rock non-title. Sells itself, like Sting/Taker.

I think Dean or Wyatt should win MitB or Rumble respectively, so one of them should be in the title picture at Mania.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



JoeChill said:


> What a dark day for Reigns fans. He's gonna be buried. I'm canceling the network


If anything, losing to Lesnar is Reigns' chance at redemption in the fans' eyes. They might even be able to keep him a babyface.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Its so obvious now....

Paul Heyman screws Lesnar and helps Reigns win. Reigns turns heel/Lesnar turns face

Rematch at extreme rules


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

FUCK.... YES....


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

WE SAY USSSSS
YOU SAY OOOOOOO
USSSSS
OOOOOOO OOOOOOO
:troll


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I suppose it's cool that Reigns isn't winning the title, but this is still awful news. Can't wait for him to hold the title hostage some more and ultimately break Punk's record.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Wow! Can't wait for ratings and network subscriptions to go through the roof! I've just blown my whole savings buying WWE stock! We can't lose!


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



BREEaments03 said:


> I think Reigns will still win and Rollins will cash-in the next night as "you gotta send the fans home happy at WM, damnit". However, if Reigns loses, I'm quoting every motherfucking post itt that says, "there's no way that Reigns loses". Have faith, baby(ies).


Sending the crowd home happy would be Lesnar winning.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



looper007 said:


> The only reason I don't buy that is Taker streak was broken for a reason and that reason is to make Reigns be the guy who slays the beast.


That was the original plan. The plan has changed, at least on HHH's end. Remember at first HHH was backing Reigns and Vince didn't think he was ready. Now Vince is backing Reigns and HHH wants to hold it off. They can still have Reigns beat the guy who is the 1 in 21-1, it doesn't have to be this Sunday. Brock isn't going anywhere for a while. He signed a multi-year deal.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Batz said:


> Where does this leave Roman and The Rock?
> 
> 
> Are we seeing Brock vs Rock with or without the title in the picture now?


Bruhh, we gay as fuck with the same sig. I'll change mine


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



looper007 said:


> The only reason I don't buy that is Taker streak was broken for a reason and that reason is to make Reigns be the guy who slays the beast.


But by having Brock beat Reigns, they can keep that streak heat and momentum alive and worth something.

If Roman wins and continues to flop, then EVERYTHING; the streak, Cena's losses, etc, was all for nothing at all.


Might as well keep the streak heat alive, with the added value of not only destroying cena, but also going through WWE's chosen one. Then WWE just need to choose wisely as to who gets that rub.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

yeahbaby! said:


> Wow! Can't wait for ratings and network subscriptions to go through the roof! I've just blown my whole savings buying WWE stock! We can't lose!


That...might have been a very bad move on your part..


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



KC Armstrong said:


> Didn't they just put out these "I can, I will" shirts? No way Roman is turning heel on Sunday. He's gonna win it cleanly and celebrate like Bryan did last year. Only difference will be the background noise...


Heels have shirts so that doesn't mean anything. Reigns aint winning clean sunday


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

As long as Damien Sandow beats Brock for wwe belt Wrestlemania 32 I'll be happy


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



TheLooseCanon said:


> They should do Brock/Rock non-title. Sells itself, like Sting/Taker.
> 
> I think Dean or Wyatt should win MitB or Rumble respectively, so one of them should be in the title picture at Mania.


Yeah that's what I'm seeing. 

Roman still walks out of mania as champ. Rock is somehow involved setting up Rock vs Brock.


Still great stuff.


ToddsAutographs said:


> Bruhh, we gay as fuck with the same sig. I'll change mine


:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

With Cena and Bryan as US and IC champs, gives RAW some credible champs so the #1 guy Brock can keep his belt.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



looper007 said:


> No chance is Reigns turning heel, WWE will turn heel on the fans and push Reigns as their number 1 good guy, if some of them like it or not. I find it funny most people think this won't be a clean win for Reigns.


cause it won't be. Reigns face main event run has been failing. He needs a heel turn and with Brock re signing it can happen.


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Very wise decision, now I am interested in WM main event.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Ithil said:


> Sending the crowd home happy would be Lesnar winning.


Would still be a lukewarm happy

Nothing like last year


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



TheLooseCanon said:


> They should do Brock/Rock non-title. Sells itself, like Sting/Taker.
> 
> I think Dean or Wyatt should win MitB or Rumble respectively, so one of them should be in the title picture at Mania.


WM 32 
Brock/Rock (none title)
Bryan vs Bray (Title) Either could be champion great story Wyatt has won every match against Bryan 
Taker/Sting
Dean vs Seth vs Reigns TLC Match for Number 1 contender's contract
NXT 5 (5 Way Dance)
AJ Vs Paige vs Charlotte vs Sasha Banks 4 Way Diva Match
Throw in battle Royal and Tag match BOOM Done


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Stone Hot said:


> Heels have shirts so that doesn't mean anything. Reigns aint winning clean sunday



... but not usually shirts with some sort of inspirational message, right?


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes!!! Rock vs Brock at WM32!!!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

YASSSS!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Hopefully he goes over Reigns at Mania and makes more regular appearances in the coming year!!

Eat, Sleep, Conquer, Get Paid! :mark:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



ToddsAutographs said:


> Bruhh, we gay as fuck with the same sig. I'll change mine


Dude. Don't be a bitch. Reigns and Lesnar would never let go so easily.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



KC Armstrong said:


> ... but not usually shirts with some sort of inspirational message, right?


Idk bro i think they can flip the message the shirt is giving

*I CAN*. *I WILL*. sounds HEEL to me


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Crasp said:


> But by having Brock beat Reigns, they can keep that streak heat and momentum alive and worth something.
> 
> If Roman wins and continues to flop, then EVERYTHING; the streak, Cena's losses, etc, was all for nothing at all.
> 
> ...


If you do at any event not named WM you p*ssed it away anyways. That's the only event with eyeball focus. You build everything towards WM. 

Brock works 4 ppvs year. He has to drop the belt at WM. Even if you have Rollins cash in that's still better than Brock losing at a B- ppv.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Huge blow to UFC and Brock gains some of my respect even though I would like to see him wrestle more often.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

This "Heyman talking while Brock just stands there" thing can't go on much longer.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I don't expect him to ever do a 200+ dates a year type of schedule again, but it would be nice if they added a few more PPVs dates to his schedule. He's now basically doing just the Royal Rumble, WrestleMania, Extreme Rules and SummerSlam type of schedule. But if he could do 2-3 more PPVs a year that would be ever better.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



KC Armstrong said:


> ... but not usually shirts with some sort of inspirational message, right?


After he wins the belt (no matter how) the shirt will be pointless because he did out what the shirt said.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Well, this is GREAT NEWS. Now they can avoid the disaster of Reigns being champion. Just have Brock retain to save this debacle.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

YEAH BROCK!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



GillbergReturns said:


> If you do at any event not named WM you p*ssed it away anyways. That's the only event with eyeball focus. You build everything towards WM.
> 
> Brock works 4 ppvs year. He has to drop the belt at WM. Even if you have Rollins cash in that's still better than Brock losing at a B- ppv.


Who's to say that Brock won't hold onto that belt for a whole year while the newly redeemed US and IC titles pick up some of the slack?

Or maybe Brock loses the belt some other way during the course of the year in a way in which he is not truly beaten so that his credibility remains in tact?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Awesome news as now this match at Mania and it's awful build is not the last I get to see if Lesnar in the WWE

Now we better get Lesnar/Bryan, Lesnar/Orton, and Lesnar/Rollins


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Either way they have to get the title off Brock for mania 32. Since Brock is advertised the next night I expect a Rollins cash in whether Roman wins legitly or through bullshit. And to be honest out of the 3 shield members Rollins has been booked the best. The only time he looked weak was when he faced Reigns. I think he can a better Edge. Once his mic skills polished he is good as gold.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

If Lesnar does win they could do a storyline where the whole roster costs him the WWE title because they want the Title back in WWE. Similar to Undertaker at 1994 Rumble. So many possibilities.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Guys, they've had 50,000 chances to alter the main event at Wrestlemania.

Why would you think they'd legitimately have Lesnar retain the belt after all this?


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*



Spaz350 said:


> Holy shit. Suddenly mania's ending is actually in question.


Lol.. no, its not.

Reigns is still winning.

Its just that Brock is going to be the one to clear a path through Samoa to allow Rollins to cash-in and setup the non-title match @WM32 vs The Rock. Triple H is going to need a new dance partner.

Make no mistake, this Sunday is the last time that guy is wearing the belt.

I expect they'll look to have Reigns chase Rollins over the Summer(possibly as a heel) to generate heat, and win the belt @ SummerSlam. He'll then defeat Lesnar at the Rumble Rematch and then Cena at WM32.

All of it subject to change of course.. but I would think that would be their thinking here. If they were looking to crown him the new face.. you don't give him the title @ WM31 by taking out The Beast if the intention isn't to go after Cena @ WM32 to finish the job. 

The minor swerve is simply having Rollins hold the title for a bit while Reigns gets traction.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Crasp said:


> Who's to say that Brock won't hold onto that belt for a whole year while the newly redeemed US and IC titles pick up some of the slack?
> 
> Or maybe Brock loses the belt some other way during the course of the year in a way in which he is not truly beaten so that his credibility remains in tact?


Think about it. From WM to Summerslam w/ 1 title defense likely in May. You f**** Rollins as well entirely bc that briefcase expires in July. There's no mulligan on this one. They gave Brock all of that build to make someone at WM 31. You either pull the trigger on Reigns or Rollins or you just wasted it all. He can lose the belt at Extreme Rules but who cares?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Brock says hes on full time pay but only doing part time schedule thats not gonna go down well with the boys in the back


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I'm more excited about the prospect of Seth having to hold money in the bank until the last day because he's afraid of cashing in on Brock.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Well this is a relief as it makes Wrestlemania a lot less predictable.


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Brock Vs Rock
Taker Vs Sting

If this happens Mania 32 is already shaping up to be one of if not the best ever.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> HHH wants Brock to retain. We'll see what happens.


How do you know this?


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

one thing though if Brock/Rock does happen will it be a face vs face match? I'm talking if Brock dies indeed turn. I don't see them turning Rock heel.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Thank god. Now please don't waste anymore of his matches on Cena.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



deanambroselover said:


> Brock says hes on full time pay but only doing part time schedule thats not gonna go down well with the boys in the back


Storyline gold if creative doesn't screw it up.


----------



## Tony Soprano (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Instead of having a talentless hack as WWE Champion, we will now have a Champion that will never be on TV.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



thenextbigthing56 said:


> Brock Vs Rock
> Taker Vs Sting
> 
> If this happens Mania 32 is already shaping up to be one of if not the best ever.


Add in 

Austin vs Cena

Ambrose vs Rollins vs Reigns 

they will easily sell 100,000+ tickets


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



GillbergReturns said:


> Think about it. From WM to Summerslam w/ 1 title defense likely in May. You f**** Rollins as well entirely bc that briefcase expires in July. There's no mulligan on this one. They gave Brock all of that build to make someone at WM 31. You either pull the trigger on Reigns or Rollins or you just wasted it all.


Rollins has been such an absolute joke since last summer that no one is gonna buy him as world championship material or beating Brock Lesnar. You can have him cash in only to get screwed by the Authority(or whoever) so a new babyface is born, which could equal money. Reigns can work as a top heel but they need to go all the way with it to make it _work_.

Besides the bigger picture here is Jerry's World. Brock heading in as a dominant world champ for nearly 2 years vs the Rock of all guys; imagine the press that'll get.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



GillbergReturns said:


> Think about it. From WM to Summerslam w/ 1 title defense likely in May. You f**** Rollins as well entirely bc that briefcase expires in July. There's no mulligan on this one. They gave Brock all of that build to make someone at WM 31. You either pull the trigger on Reigns or Rollins or you just wasted it all. He can lose the belt at Extreme Rules but who cares?


Reigns winng _would be_ wasting it all.

There's no reason Rollins has to have a successful cash in. People have failed before. Even Cena, and it didn't hurt him.

Or even have Rollins cash in at ER in an underhand way.

There's plenty of ways to *maintain* Brock's accomplishmants and momentum for an ultimate pay off, even if it is a year away.


Don't get me wrong, I won't be surprised if Reigns wins next week, but I do think that it would be a far bigger waste than if they took an alternative route in order to maintain everything from the streak onwards and use it on someone worthwhile.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Can't wait for the next instalment of Lesnar vs Cena


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep the goddamn title on him for as long as possible.

LONG LIVE BROCK LESNAR!!!!! :brock


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

So now the REAL question is given the God awful Regins road to WM has been does Vince do the RIGHT thing and have like HBK did b4 he won his first World Title have Roman LOSE to help set him up for MAJOR success next year & continue to run with Brock & or Rollins?

Or does the MIDDLE finger continue to MOST of the audience and they have Roman WIN?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



deanambroselover said:


> Brock says hes on full time pay but only doing part time schedule thats not gonna go down well with the boys in the back


Yeah, I'm sure brock is uncomfortable knowing that the likes of dolph ziggler and Cody Rhodes are displeasured with his comments, lol


----------



## Doloph (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I'm hoping Brock wins this Sunday and Rollins cashes in on a weak Brock to close WM 31. Would probably be the best way to remove the title from him and still makes him look strong for upcoming feuds. :shrug


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> How do you know this?


After going back and looking, it isn't exactly a sure thing. MetsFan4Ever was the one who reported this and it was dismissed as not true. But judging from last night's final segment, I believe it. It was rumored to be a samoan family segment with Reigns but instead we got a tug of war. It was like last night's plans changed on the fly.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Marv95 said:


> Rollins has been such an absolute joke since last summer that no one is gonna buy him as world championship material or beating Brock Lesnar. You can have him cash in only to get screwed by the Authority(or whoever) so a new babyface is born, which could equal money. Reigns can work as a top heel but they need to go all the way with it to make it _work_.
> 
> Besides the bigger picture here is Jerry's World. Brock heading in as a dominant world champ for nearly 2 years vs the Rock of all guys; imagine the press that'll get.


Rock v Brock won't be for the title. That eliminates any chance for Rock to win because he's even more of a part timer than Brock is. There's an easy selling point besides the belt. It may be his last match.


----------



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



deanambroselover said:


> Brock says hes on full time pay but only doing part time schedule thats not gonna go down well with the boys in the back


And exactly zero guys will step up to him


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Winning or losing Lesnar is still the same. If Reigns wins he will become a top star... heel or face. I think Reigns should still win the title.

The positive on Lesnar's re-signing is the possiblity of having Lesnar vs Bryan, Orton, etc. in a near future. But the title needs to come back to regular tv.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I'll be surprised if WWE has Rollins cash in and WIN. The show is ending with either Brock and Reigns standing tall.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



LunchCombo said:


> And exactly zero guys will step up to him


LOL if Jim Cornette could make lesnar look like a punk ass mark and make em back off i'm pretty sure anyone backstage can


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



JoMoxRKO said:


> *I CAN*. *I WILL*. *sounds HEEL to me*


kay


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

So does this mean we get to have matches with Brock other than Cena and that lame Reigns? 8*D


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



promoter2003 said:


> I'll be surprised if WWE has Rollins cash in and WIN. The show is ending with either Brock and Reigns standing tall.


I agree. If Rollins was cashing I think he would at least be featured in the WM promotional poster. They have around 7-8 guys there. Not having the winner of the main event wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Reign is still winning don't be fool.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Ham and Egger said:


> So does this mean we get to have matches with Brock other than Cena and that lame Reigns? 8*D


Brock's next few matches:HHH:hunter:trips2:trips3:trips7:trips6:HHH2:creepytrips:trips9trips4:trips5:trips10 :buried


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

In the promos, did Heyman ever say the word "spoiler"...

If not, Reigns is winning...


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Crasp said:


> Reigns winng _would be_ wasting it all.
> 
> There's no reason Rollins has to have a successful cash in. People have failed before. Even Cena, and it didn't hurt him.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to argue whether Reigns is worthy I don't care. There's no way to make Lesnar work for an entire year. None. You can't make someone who's not even there work. 4 ppvs over the course of the year. 

They undeniably gave him all of that build to hand it off at WM 31. There is no way around it they have to play the cards they got. Things are exactly where they want it to be too. They want Rock v Brock at WM 32. The answer on what should be done at 31 is pretty easy. Rock costs Brock the match and if fans don't like that well run with that.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



LunchCombo said:


> And exactly zero guys will step up to him


Step up to him for what?


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Wonder if this will change the heavyweight title picture.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Great. Only thing that pisses me off is if he he made this decision 2 months ago and signed the deal then its very likely we would of had Bryan vs Lesnar at mania this year but since they didnt know if he was staying they put reigns in the match because reigns is the guy they wanted beating lesnar. 

Shit. Couldve been Rusev/Reigns and Bryan/Lesnar with Reigns going over Lesnar at summerslam or mania next year. Well hopefully we atleast get Orton/Lesnar and Bryan/Lesnar now. Another match with hhh or Cena and I riot


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I have to BELIEVE he's winning on Sunday maybe by dq? has that ever happened at mania? lol. I can see him hitting up some Anoa'i's and then the Rock hits him, they brawl match ends, The Rock does the hard work like and then Rollins comes, curb stomps The Rock, curb stomps Reigns and curb stomps Lesnar AND TAKES HIS FUCKING THRONE lol

you know, if I was in charge lol


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Mania got a whole lot more interesting for sure now. I think Reigns won't win now, as much as I love the guy. Hope he isn't sabotaged though, I just hope they are pumping the brakes on his push, and let him develop more.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Have Brock and Reigns beat the shit out of each other have Heyman turn on Brock but it doesn't work, Brock wins but Rollins cashes in.

Keep the streak heat alive, full time wrestler gets the title, Reigns doesn't get buried by the crowd and is now heel and with Heyman.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

I'd imagine Rock vs Brock is gonna be Vince's match to get for WM 32.

This is really the best thing that could've happened for WWE. Regardless of whether this actually alters the outcome of the Reigns/Lesnar match, it 100% makes it a more interesting bout.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

BORK WILL RETAIN THE GODDAMN TITLE BITCHES!


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Reigns still wins at mania


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appz


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



The Main Headliner said:


> Reigns still wins at mania


Ya, probably.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

*Seth Rollins is a bigger heel than Brock Lesnar, so if they go with a heel winning, it has to be Rollins.

Ends with Rollins and the Authority celebrating as the crowd throws garbage in the ring.

Wrestlemania 30 will forever be known as one of the biggest babyface wins, celebrations and endings in Wrestlemania history with Daniel Bryan winning the WWE World Heavyweight Champion with confetti, tears of joys, relief, faith, happiness, family and etc

While the next year, Wrestlemania 31 will forever be known as one of the biggest heel wins, celebrations and endings in Wrestlemania history with boos, garbage thrown in the ring and etc, it would be so big even the smarks would boo*


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

YES, YES, YES, YES, YES, YES!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



RLStern said:


> *Seth Rollins is a bigger heel than Brock Lesnar, so if they go with a heel winning, it has to be Rollins.
> 
> Ends with Rollins and the Authority celebrating as the crowd throws garbage in the ring.
> 
> ...


This scenario is more likely if Reigns wins. lol, why would smarks boo Rollins, he is Prince Heel. lol.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I'd imagine Rock vs Brock is gonna be Vince's match to get for WM 32.
> 
> This is really the best thing that could've happened for WWE. Regardless of whether this actually alters the outcome of the Reigns/Lesnar match, it 100% makes it a more interesting bout.


Agree, this is great news, Brock always brings excitement when he's involved. Rock vs Brock = WM 32.. Love the sound of that


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

This is big for the WWE. Would Vince keep the title on him to break Punk's record?


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Juggernaut Reigns said:


> WM 32
> Brock/Rock (none title)
> Bryan vs Bray (Title) Either could be champion great story Wyatt has won every match against Bryan
> Taker/Sting
> ...



This is how it should be imo. In this order. 

*Shield triple threat* - WWE World heavyweight title - 25 min

*Sting vs Taker *- Hiac - 20 min

*filler could be some divas match* - 3 min

*filler could be rusev squashing a jobber* - 3 min

*Brock vs Rock* - 15 min

*Bray Wyatt vs hhh *- Streetfight - 15 min

*Aj vs Paige vs Sasha vs Charlotte* - Divas title 10 min 

*Usos vs Enzo&Cass *- WWE tagtitles - 6 min

*Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler vs Finn Balor vs Adrien Neville vs Randy Orton vs John Cena vs Sheamus vs Sami Zayn - *8 man Ladder match for the newly unified Ic&Us titles. - 15 min

Preshow - Andre the Giant memorial 
Winner Ryback/Cesaro/Baron Corbin/Sandow/Barret/Langston/Cody/whoever


And thats literally the greatest card in wm history. Brock vs rock and sting/taker will draw regardless I just hope they do the right thing and let the wwe title match end the show as it should. Let the young guys stand tall. Wm had Rock/Hogam but the last match was the title match as it always should because when the parttimers leave and your fulltime maineventers are stuck in the middle of the card it doesnt look good.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

So much for him being the heel this Sunday. That pop he's gonna receive will be substantial.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



RLStern said:


> *Seth Rollins is a bigger heel than Brock Lesnar, so if they go with a heel winning, it has to be Rollins.
> 
> Ends with Rollins and the Authority celebrating as the crowd throws garbage in the ring.
> 
> ...


Rollins is a bigger heel now than Lesnar because of Brock's last two opponents. Brock's getting cheered more now because his last matches have been against Cena and now Reigns. Pit him against someone fans actually care for (and that isn't Cena or Reigns) then see what happens then


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



PowerandGlory said:


> within the hour
> 
> *EDIT: Video:*


Coach was one of my favorite heels.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

All I can think of is Lesnar vs Bryan is a possibility now.

And also the list of jobbers for Lesnar to run through every year. Say hi Ryback, Rowan, Bray, Cesaro.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Great news. I think it's the right move. 

Hopefully they keep the title on him now.


----------



## TheMechXYZ (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Reigns still winning.

I don't know why people think Brock losing.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

good news


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

this is fucking surreal. after that tug of war garbage I thought for brock was done and roman was going to take the throne....but now ALL BETS ARE OFF.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Wynter said:


> :mark:
> 
> I kept saying I think he low key re-signed and he did! :yes
> 
> ...


I fear our prediction about roman's fate may come true because remember he may love DA LOOK. But he CUMS in buckets for the beast.

the only good thing is now the main event is in question and now EVERYONE is going to watch.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



JoMoxRKO said:


> Add in
> 
> Austin vs Cena
> 
> ...


Austin -cena?????

Im booking my hotel room tomorrow


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*

Meh, whatever. Just as long as they don't have him winning any titles or breaking any streaks I won't mind him popping in and out occasionally. If he's getting another 5 million or whatever for a handful of appearances again though I can't imagine he's worth the investment but whatever.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Please don't lose on Sunday, please don't lose on Sunday


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Brock staying! Hell yea!


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580521198355890177

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580512657020719106

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580505462816264192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580502887454937088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580504724111228928


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

Its a work

Brock loses the belt and is fired on monday by HHH


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm down with this 100%, as it makes Mania more interesting...but I don't see the appeal of a Rock/Brock match in 2016. We got that back in '02.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

So Brock vs. Bryan will probably happen now at some point. That alone makes him staying worth it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

PowerandGlory said:


>


At 2:28-2:30, he basically stated what I've said before and that is he has nothing to prove in the UFC since he already reached the highest point in the Heavyweight Division in Becoming(and defending) the UFC Heavyweight Championship. 


*THANK GOD HE'S BACK TO STAY!* 

Hallelujah, praise the lord!!


Now please...let's have him RETAIN against Reigns this sunday for god's sake!!


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Absolutely pumped over this news. As good of an excuse as any to let Roman's time wait a little longer.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

Business just picked up! Mania is gonna be a helluva lot better than we initially thought


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A bit bummed that Brock is calling it quits on MMA, since I was keen on seeing him beat 'Reem in a rematch since he's finally 100% healthy again. However, I'm still very happy that he'll be staying and continuing to bring the pain in the WWE. 

I take it that he's a lock to retain against Reigns, but is it feasible that he'd then drop the strap to Rollins even though he's staying put?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

You can see Brock Lesnar now staying in the WWE for just 9.99 :HHH2


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

Does this mean the idea of HHH pushing for Brock to retain this Sunday is going to happen?


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Good news, hopefully they can work in more than 4 yearly appearances.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lesnar/Bryan at SummerSlam and Lesnar/Rock at WM32 

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

Rock-Brock II will be the main event in Dallas next year. It's a lock.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

markdeez33 said:


> Business just picked up! Mania is gonna be a helluva lot better than we initially thought


Unless they do what people initially thought, which is have Reigns win the WWE Championship, which, for the record, this signing has not prevented from happening. The quality of the show never depended on Brock staying unless it changed the outcome, and Vince is too set in his ways on one outcome happening.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Fucking great news, we can get some very good match ups out of him from now till next years mania were he will probably call it s day.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Yeah1993 said:


> Hooray for not defending the championship and having three more feuds with a shitty grandpa HHH for the rest of the decade. Just go the fuck away. Find it really odd that people are celebrating a moron staying who left people wondering if he was going to even show up to fucking Mania with the championship. The championship he never even defends, which people rightfully shit on the Rock for. Yeah, what a guy.


Somebody's mad, yo. :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Gutwrench said:


> So much for him being the heel this Sunday. That pop he's gonna receive will be substantial.


If Brocks wins on Sunday expect

"We Love Lesnar"

"Yes We Do"

"Thank You Lesnar"

on Raw the next night


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I still think Reigns gets his moment. Vince is not one to just change his mind.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Brock kept mentioning Vince offered him a deal he couldn't refuse, that means more money with probably the same number of appearances and matches.

I wonder who's gonna get the proverbial axe, after Mania to keep on affording Brock.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Ratedr4life said:


> Brock kept mentioning Vince offered him a deal he couldn't refuse, that means more money with probably the same number of appearances and matches.
> 
> I wonder who's gonna get the proverbial axe, after Mania to keep on affording Brock.


I expect Vince gave Brock shares + same deal


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

This is the sexiest gif this site has ever seen or will ever see.

Possibly only challenged by this one.










Although this one's also good.











YOU KNOW WHO'S NEXT?


:reigns!!!!! BELIEVE THAT!


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

I hate to say this but if he is going to be part time, I would prefer him to lose the belt.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Hilarious to see many Reigns marks "abandon ship" with this news. :lol


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

You guys are saying he might be done after next WM. Did I not read it right as a multi year deal...


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Juggernaut Reigns said:


> I'm more excited about the prospect of Seth having to hold money in the bank until the last day because he's afraid of cashing in on Brock.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

The "Reigns will still win" crowd reminds me of the pessimism on this forum around the time of the Lesnar/Cena matches last year (both of which had plenty of cynics predicting wins for the poster boy).

If Vince really thought Roman was ready to take over as the face of the company this weekend, there would be no point in re-signing Brock. His value would go down exponentially if he lost clean to a guy who even the company has to admit has huge bust potential as champion.

Reigns might still get his moment down the road. It won't be at WM31 because he's not even close to ready for this. Losing would make his character development more interesting anyway.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

This is great news, now the ending of the title match won't be as predictable now. I can't see Roman Reigns going over Brock Lesnar, he's nowhere near ready to be a World champion. He was pushed to the moon and now he's slowly falling back down to earth, gravity sure is a bitch and his name is Brock Lesnar.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



DaBxx said:


> I actually hate that he brought up that he's "Getting paid full-time for part-time work" in the Coachman interview; that kind of stuff you just have to keep to yourself.
> *The only thing it creates is animosity backstage with the talent, which I doubt he even cares about.*


You think he gives a s--t about what the backstage talent(or lack thereof) think?

Let them step up to his face and see what happens.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS   

Just heard the news lol.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Brock is going to have such a huge pop on Sunday.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



The Beast Incarnate said:


>


Your gif is awesome.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm fine with him getting another part time contract only if he loses the title.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar on ESPN: Im staying in WWE*



Snake Plissken said:


> He's still in his prime and we can get some more great matches.


Do you know what "in his prime" means? You sound like the announcers saying Goldust looks better than ever.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> This "Heyman talking while Brock just stands there" thing can't go on much longer.


Why the hell not?

He's the advocate for Brock. 

He's the mouthpiece for Brock.

He and Brock are the dynamic duo of Badass-ery. 


I want Brock to go over Reigns....like he did with Cena. Pure and Utter ANNIHILATION.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

The crowd knows Brock is staying with WWE so it will be 99% of the crowd utterly destroying Reigns at Mania. If Reigns doesn't turn heel then he should simply retire as his career is dead. Turning heel is Romans only chance to save his career.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Stone Hot said:


> After he wins the belt (no matter how) the shirt will be pointless because he did out what the shirt said.


Roman losing at Wrestlemania?

He CAN. He WILL.


See? That works, too. :lol


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



glenwo2 said:


> Stone Hot said:
> 
> 
> > After he wins the belt (no matter how) the shirt will be pointless because he did out what the shirt said.
> ...


WWE should have made this Lesnar shirt for WM :mark:


----------



## SeiyaKanie (Jan 12, 2015)

I think Lesnar will retain now. With WWE Champion is a Part-Timer, WWE will make Cena and Bryan win their match at WM. So, the mid-card title champions can main event B and C PPV


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> After going back and looking, it isn't exactly a sure thing. MetsFan4Ever was the one who reported this and it was dismissed as not true. But judging from last night's final segment, I believe it. *It was rumored to be a samoan family segment with Reigns but instead we got a tug of war. It was like last night's plans changed on the fly.*


Hey that's right! :surprise:

I recall a pic someone got of the actual segment planned to air....instead we get a tug of war?

I think Brock may have agreed VERBALLY to the Contract offered by Vince Prior to RAW airing(since he stated he signed it the next day) and because of this, all bets are off.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



KingCosmos said:


> LOL if Jim Cornette could make lesnar look like a punk ass mark and make em back off i'm pretty sure anyone backstage can


Jim Cornette would piss his pants if Brock got in his face. The hell you talking about?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



glenwo2 said:


> Why the hell not?
> 
> He's the advocate for Brock.
> 
> ...


Because Brock is hardly there. When he does appear, he shouldn't just stand there, he should wreck shit up. And Heyman is being given the same material by WWE. There's only so many times he can do miracles with it.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Will be interesting to know the contract details


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

This news literally made my day!

So happy to hear that he has re-signed.

For so many reasons, one being Sunday isn't necessarily as obvious as it was gonna be now, the WWE aren't forced to move on from Brock cause he isn't leaving. Add to that Reigns has been far from over and far from a success they could be very tempted to keep the title on him.

They could also have Reigns go over but also plant seeds for Brock vs Rock at Mania 32.

Brock could very well become a babyface and Reigns could turn.

The possibilities are endless now, the feuds, the direction, the interactions that could now happen due to Brock re-signing are very exciting to think about.

His gonna be over like no other on Sunday mark my words, this is mainstream news and everyone will be happy to see him staying in the E. His pop is gonna be huge.

This honestly opens the door for so many avenues on Sunday but not only Sunday but the rest of his time here.

So glad we get to see more Heyman and obviously I am a huge Brock fan and knowing his staying for longer then expected makes me happy.

In all this though the WWE could still destroy Sunday, but this adds a lot of interest for me now.

Anyways great news and happy to know I get to see the Beast for a few more years.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Zayniac said:


> I still think Reigns gets his moment. *Vince is not one to just change his mind.*


Unless HHH helped to change it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



The Beast Incarnate said:


>


That was hilarious. With him putting the briefcase back on. :lmao


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Can't wait for Brock to have more title reigns as great as his current one. :kenny


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



The Beast Incarnate said:


> WWE should have made this Lesnar shirt for WM :mark:


I. WANT. THAT. SHIRT. :banderas


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I wonder since Brock is "done" with MMA, if he will stop wearing those shorts.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Brock said:


> Part time work, full time pay baby!!!



Plus overtime lol. Brock Lesnar gets paid yearly what Darren Young would be getting paid yearly if his moniker was factual and he really did have no days off.


----------



## WeThePeople (Feb 18, 2013)

If Lesnar retains when will Rollins cash in?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> I wonder since Brock is "done" with MMA, if he will stop wearing those shorts.


I hope not. He will always be Brock Lesnar : Former UFC HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMP as well as WWE Champ. It's part of his persona now.


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> The crowd knows Brock is staying with WWE so it will be 99% of the crowd utterly destroying Reigns at Mania. If Reigns doesn't turn heel then he should simply retire as his career is dead. Turning heel is Romans only chance to save his career.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Seeing that WWE is a public company, can a 'Freedom Of Information' act be lodged to see what Brock Lesnar's contract stipulates?


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

FUCK YES. There's actually a chance now that Brock may retain :mark::mark::mark:.


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Brock is overrated and not a draw. draw . his reign has been abysmal and lacking any real entertainment. Ratings suck with him as champ. Why are fans celebrating this guy who talks worst than reigns?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm a bit bummed that he resigned because I was looking forward to see Brock Lesnar kick ass in UFC again.

I hope they give Brock more dates otherwise this deal is wasted.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Yes! Great!


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

You dumb fans actually want more lesnar being part time champ? Really? Come on fans wtf!? Wwe sucks with lesnar as champ now. Why would it change cause he re signed for more cash and maybe same amount of shows? Wwe sucks and lesnar adds nothing that is bringing in new viewers


----------



## The Badass (May 1, 2013)

FUCK YES


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Getting Brock to re-sign is a master stroke
People say he doesn't draw :aj3


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

Just out of curiosity if they did an angle where Reigns takes a worse beating than cena, gets made to look like a bitch but keeps coming back (even more than cena usually does) but still loses. 

Would it make you respect Reigns a little? I feel like this could be something they'd do. Another "hey guys pls like him".


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

njcam said:


> Seeing that WWE is a public company, can a 'Freedom Of Information' act be lodged to see what Brock Lesnar's contract stipulates?





Doubtful, likely the WWE only has to release the financially relevant information to their investors.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Theres hope for Brock vs. Bryan :mark: :mark:

ETA: Actually excited about this news. Brought some much needed life and excitement to the main event. Now theres a big possibility Lesnar will retain and work more dates.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

God I wanted this asshat to fuck off. How exactly does he draw from a couch in Canada?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

So fucking hype right now. 

I legit have Lesnar's theme on loop right now and I'm walking back and forth in my room doing the Lesnar hop and the shoulder shrug.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> So fucking hype right now.
> 
> I legit have Lesnar's theme on loop right now and I'm walking back and forth in my room doing the Lesnar hop and the shoulder shrug.


Lol'd

Reminds me of my mate who told me he did Triple H's water spit move in the shower. What a nut case.


----------



## BKendrickBestINTW (Sep 15, 2014)

Best move Vinny Mac has done in years. Lesnar is walking out of Wrestlemania champion. WWE ain't suckers... they know what the deal is. I actually thought Raw's closing was excellently done, with Heyman cutting a brilliant promo, and Reigns' tug of war with Lesnar over the belt, except Reigns is not over with half of the audience who was constantly jeering him over his promo. I'm sure this is throwing the casuals off and adding more fuel to the fire for the Roman haters. I've seen one or 2 mainstream reporters call Raw's closing segment leading into Mania uninspired and flat. I guarantee that would not have happened if they played the same angle with Bryan and "YES!" chants in the background. But you know corporate WWE, they just need a pretty boy for the today show, sportscenter and late night interviews. I hope they make the smart move and have Lesnar retain, and maybe we're lucky and get an icing on the cake with Seth Rollins cashing in unsuccessfully(we need more of those) solidifying Lesnar's monster status and making things more interesting for the year to come.

Lesnar re-signing changes the game and will make things much smoother for WWE's current transition into the Network Age. The possiblities are endless and I know fans are already planning their own dream feuds. I'm sure 1st up would be Daniel Bryan, most likely at SummerSlam. Another feud fans are clamoring for, myself included, is Randy Orton vs Brock Lesnar. That will be a classic. And an often overlooked but possibly equally interesting matchup would be Sheamus vs Brock Lesnar. I may have accidentally given away Survivor Series' main event. Brock will most likely work 4-5 ppv's a year, which leaves much anticipation and interest as to what direction WWE will take with their biggest and most impressive star. Maybe wrestlingforum.com is right and next year at Wrestlemania 32, we will see a main event between The Rock and Lesnar. As long as Vince focuses on building the future, I'm in favor of any big match situation including their current top star.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> So fucking hype right now.
> 
> I legit have Lesnar's theme on loop right now and I'm walking back and forth in my room doing the Lesnar hop and the shoulder shrug.


Make sure you're looping his best theme:


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

The only negative thing that comes out of this for me is that Reigns is still main eventing WM. The reason he was given this push, despite not being close to ready, was because they thought Brock would be leaving after WM 31 and could put over Reigns on his way out. 

Had we known Brock would be sticking around a lot earlier, we could've been saved from Reigns being in the main event for at least a little while longer.


----------



## rritf (Jan 15, 2015)

Brock wanted to go with the UFC but its obvious that injury he had took a toll on him.

Plus, the build up to a actual fight in the UFC is more tiresome than the actual fight. Look at Rousey for example: Months and months and months of training to beat someone in 14 seconds with a improvised submission. That has to be stressful...

Also just think of it: Brock has little to no dates that he has to show up. He is getting paid a shit load. He just has to work out to keep his physic more or less intact and thats it, show up a couple of PPVs.

I would have taken the offer too. The thing is they have to tone Brock down as it doesnt make sense (after he loses to Reigns/Rollins) to have a part time beast.


----------



## rritf (Jan 15, 2015)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> So fucking hype right now.
> 
> I legit have Lesnar's theme on loop right now and I'm walking back and forth in my room doing the Lesnar hop and the shoulder shrug.


God, that is sad and pathetic. Why would you even let people know this is beyond me.


Go outside. Get a girlfriend. Anything.


----------



## Awowowow1 (Nov 26, 2013)

The best news!

I don't care about Cena and Punk marks talking about the part time champ stuff. 

Lesnar standing in the ring doing nothing, giving us a rare glimpse of the best prize> anyone else doing a full time reign. 

One match in three months from Brock>anything else on offer.

Lesnar destroying Cena and that Royal Rumble title match were the biggest events of the year. If Lesnar retains at Wrestlemania it will be another great moment.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

A shame that Lashley just signed with TNA, I would have loved a titanesque match between these two at Summerslam. Two mean dudes that can work on a crash course.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't believe his MMA days over actually over. End of an era. We miss you Cock-Sword.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

LOL Brock had no idea who coach was.


Now, on to Rock/Brock II(WM 32).


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

The People's H2O said:


> LOL Brock had no idea who coach was.
> 
> 
> Now, on to Rock/Brock II(WM 32).


He did an interview with Coach back in 2011 and recognized him.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Fucking choice. Brock is a world-beater, but MMA is a young man's sport and despite being 100% healthy for the first time in years, there's very little that I personally believe Brock could have accomplished at 38 years old above what he had already done in his previous UFC run.

This is a very smart move, and a huge coupe for the WWE. Losing Brock after they've built him so effectively (inspite of the retarded way he was used in his first year back, and his lack of appearances) would be a crushing blow.

Now, have Brock retain at Mania, get him to appear more often, and continue to build him as the beast. People want to see an elite conqueror, it doesn't matter that he's a heel. WWE could make Brock the face of the company if Brock was so inclined to put in the extra time. Brock in the years to come is worth so much more money than Reigns could ever hope to be.

Then use Brock to put over someone that actually knows what he's doing.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

I dont really know what I think. I'm happy lensnar has re-signed but the limited dates annoy me. I want him to retain the title but then the last year has been pointless. I also want the title back in TV more but I don't want reigns as champion


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Brock has to go over Sunday now. I can't see Brock losing clean or otherwise to Reigns because of his part time schedule. His gimmick won't just take the loss and not get revenge or a rematch. And if they do use another precious Lesnar date for a rematch with Reigns who goes over then???

I guess they could write Lesnar off with an "injury" but that's also not at all viable with his gimmick as the Beast of all time...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Honestly, as a wrestling fan who is pretty down on the product I am beyond ecstatic at the news. Can't wait to see what's in store for Brock.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Glad to see he's sticking around. I hope this doesn't mean Reigns is losing.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



GillbergReturns said:


> Rock v Brock won't be for the title. That eliminates any chance for Rock to win because he's even more of a part timer than Brock is. There's an easy selling point besides the belt. It may be his last match.


Brock signed a multi year deal, They can have the match for the strap and put Brock over. I'm not sure if Rock would be up for it and another loss at Mania for Rock isn't ideal but I think Brock should hold the title until his contract runs out. That way you get all the mileage out of the streak and Brock's dominant run.


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Brock is boring. This guy is not a draw guys. He just is not. How are wwe's ratings with him as champ. Pure garbage. Plus he is only in it for the money and lack of dates. Yall wwe fans are being raped by vince yet again


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Remember the "report" circulating that WWE weren't too worried about Roman's reaction at Mania, because they felt like the crowd might turn on Brock for leaving? :lmao

The stupidity of that notion aside, there was always a slight possibility that some idiots would be pissed at Brock for walking away again. Things just keep getting worse and worse for Roman. I bet management are still going back-and-forth on the main-event right now, 4 days before Mania.

One thing is for certain, this match just got a lot more interesting.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

So, there's basically zero chance Brock gets booed at Mania now. I doubt he would have anyway really, but this just settles it completely.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

I want to see Brock Vs Wyatt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wyatt beats Undertaker and inherits his soul and as the 2 in 21-2 challenges the 1 behind the 1 in 21-1

News has made my day


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Brock vs. Bryan can happen now. Praise the sun! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> So, there's basically zero chance Brock gets booed at Mania now. I doubt he would have anyway really, but this just settles it completely.


Pretty much.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Duke Silver said:


> Fucking choice. Brock is a world-beater, but MMA is a young man's sport and despite being 100% healthy for the first time in years, there's very little that I personally believe Brock could have accomplished at 38 years old above what he had already done in his previous UFC run.
> 
> This is a very smart move, and a huge coupe for the WWE. Losing Brock after they've built him so effectively (inspite of the retarded way he was used in his first year back, and his lack of appearances) would be a crushing blow.
> 
> ...


Brock will never again hold the WWE title after Sunday. Just watch. He'll likely lose every match between now and 32. And then he'll lose against Rock @ 32.

This year is going to be him putting people over(Reigns, Rollins, and if you're really lucky.. Bryan), and putting his heat back into the company to get guys over. Guaranteed. 

Ambrose is going to be IC Champ after Mania, then win MITB. He'll cash-in probably on the After WM32 Raw. He'll also be the screwjob at Rumble(since Cena is winning that)


----------



## SuzukiGUN (Aug 10, 2014)

Delighted at this!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

tailhook said:


> Brock will never again hold the WWE title after Sunday. Just watch. He'll likely lose every match between now and 32. And then he'll lose against Rock @ 32.
> 
> This year is going to be him putting people over(Reigns, Rollins, and if you're really lucky.. Bryan), and putting his heat back into the company to get guys over. Guaranteed.


He won´t even make as many appearances in that year as you think he´ll lose matches. :grin2:

In his new contract he probably has a stunt double.:grin2:


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> He won´t even make as many appearances in that year as you think he´ll lose matches. :grin2:
> 
> In his new contract he probably has a stunt double.:grin2:


WM31, SummerSlam, NoC, Rumble, WM32.

He'll lose at all of them.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Brock vs Kevin Owens 

This needs to happen.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

WWE needs to resign the Coach instead of Lesner.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: lesnar sit down interview on sportscenter*

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

From WWE's pov how has Brock been a worthwhile investment for them? They haven't gained a bunch of new fans, ratings continue to be stagnant and network buys haven't been impressive.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Damien vs Brock at Summerslam confirmed :mark:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Lariatoh! said:


> In the promos, did Heyman ever say the word "spoiler"...
> 
> If not, Reigns is winning...


Heyman has said spoiler many times.



rritf said:


> Brock wanted to go with the UFC but its obvious that injury he had took a toll on him.


Part of him did, but he explained it well. You have to be all in to be a UFC fighter, and his heart wasn't all in. He's got a family now and he likes what he's doing in WWE.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Brock Lesnar better F5 Roman Reign's to hell come WM!!!!*


----------



## si1927 (Mar 13, 2010)

Am I the only one who is hoping that Lesnar absolutley fucking destroys Reigns and has a program with Bryan for Summerslam. 

On Raw after WM I'd have Rusev(who beat Cena at WM) saying how no one can stop him etc and Reigns comes out and goes after the US title like he should be now.

Lesnar resigning has given WWE an escape from this mindless bullshit RTWM as I feel if they put Reigns over now it will ruin any chance if him becoming a real main event guy.

I would prefer it if Lesnar goes beast mode on him to cement him as almost unbeatable ready for some fresh feuds in 2015 BUT I'd be ok with Reigns coming very close to beating Lesnar but just can't finish him then after Lesnar wins and is beat up like never before Rollins cashes in. Those two scernarios are acceptable to me but I can't think of a scenario where im ok with Reigns leaving as champ, more importantly I don't think the crowd will buy it which means they will shit all over it.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Fucking hell yes! I hope he beats the shit out of Reigns now. YEAH BABY!


----------



## si1927 (Mar 13, 2010)

Another thing I wouldnt mind seeing is as Reigns is about to win(after ref bump), Samoa Joe comes out and destroys him and then chokes him out before Lesnar picks up the win. Whilst Lesnar is away Samoa Joe is Heyman new client and can feud with Reigns.


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: lesnar sit down interview on sportscenter*



The One Man Gang said:


> Lesnar over Reigns confirmed.


This.

Also, they should let him speak on the mic more. It doesnt matter if he has a 'squeaky' (?) voice at all. I like to hear the dude who is gonna take names and bash faces, speak. 

Looking for a face-turn at WM after Heyman turns on him and Reigns turns heel. 


ps - Its good to post again.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow, great news, has made my day. There is so much potential great matches Brock can have with current main roster superstars, but knowing WWE it will be Reigns/Cena repeat all the year.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

Roman puny man. Roman not looking strong enough. Bork crush puny Roman.


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



WaheemSterling said:


> Why are people happy with this? Him being a part time champion for another 12 months is horrible. His gimmick has worn off and WM31 should be his last ever match. *Although Reigns being champion is a sad thought...*


That is the reason right there why most people are happy about this...part-time Brock is better than full time reigns


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Headliner said:


> If Brock was leaving the company then I wouldn't mind Paul E turning on him. But since he's staying I don't want Brock to turn face because he becomes weaker by default. Brock showing weakness is a bad thing for his character. I don't trust WWE's booking.


It's a good point but to counter it I do see Brock telling Vince to shove it if he tries to give him any fuckery to do.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Not sure if people think he'll be more 'full time' this time around, but he won't. It'll still be a limited schedule and the same deal that's he's been on since he came back imo.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock said:


> Not sure if people think he'll be more 'full time' this time around, but he won't. It'll still be a limited schedule and the same deal that's he's been on since he came back imo.


Nothing is gonna change, it'll be the exact same as now.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Chris32482 said:


> LOL. In America you don't have to respect people's religious beliefs. Unless they're non-Christian. Then you have to, or you're a bigot. Or if they're a homosexual, you have to respect that. Pretty much everybody except Christians have to be respected.
> 
> 'Merica.


The UK is the same with regard to non-Christians.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Leave off topic stuff out of here please.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok well if we don't see Bryan vs Lesnar now Vince should be publicly executed in the streets and atone for his sins.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Fantastic news. Mania suddenly became interesting because Brock might win. I get the feeling Vince realised Reigns isn't ready and gave into Brocks every demand to keep him around as Champ. Probably wishful thinking.


----------



## joebmewalmsley (Feb 26, 2015)

Lesnar, now he's resigned, I hope will retain against Reigns (Reigns earning respect in the process going through a gruelling match) Rollins cashes in against Lesnar. Lesnar pursues the Authority going forward, depending on his contracted dates.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

I was pretty sure he was going to resign (if you don't believe me look at my old post) its basic logics Lesnar is a smart man he was out of his prime from MMA. He is 37 years old how much of a run could of Lesnar done in the UFC? Another 2 to 4 years and thats it Lesnar with the WWE can easily go for a full blown decade. Lesnar probably got a sweeter deal I am sure he is getting paid more I just wonder if he got more dates or what kind of deal did Lesnar get in the end.
To add to Reign is most likely going to lose (although there is a possibility they might beta test him) I mean the crowd doesnt welcome him he gets more negative reaction than positive. He has potential, but hes been shoved up peoples throats should of given him a full year to legitimize himself than go main event mania 32 (course if he was ready).


----------



## 2ManyLimes (Sep 25, 2011)

Wonder if that pathetic Raw ending added a few bigger numbers on that paycheck last minute?

Great news.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I say good on Lesnar, I know many MMA fans will probably disagree. But like Lesnar said himself, what is left for him to prove? He climbed to the top of their ladder. Why go back and take that physical tole on his body? 

That's not to say wrestling won't take a tole, but not near as much as taking legitimate punches and kicks to the head. 

I just really hope they up his appearances, even a match on Raw once in a blue moon (it would be a chance to promote a special edition of Raw). 

I still don't think we need to see him every single week, you want it to still be special when he makes an appearance. Now hopefully he ditches his MMA gear and goes back to his old black trunks. 

All in all, it's nice to see Lesnar stay. He truly does, to me, provide that 'main event' atmosphere when he's in the building. Hopefully this means we'll get to see programs like Lesnar vs Rollins, Bryan, Ziggler, Ambrose etc...


----------



## Matty316 (Mar 14, 2010)

Excellent news that Lesnar has resigned, as people have said he should now be put in fresh new feuds. I'm surprised no-one has mentioned this but I would love to see Lesnar v Rusev, both have been pushed as unstoppable, can you imagine Lana and Heyman on the mic as well as the intensity Rusev and Lesnar could bring to it, book it now WWE!


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

I was excited to hear this news. I still don't trust WWE's booking, but I doubt Lesnar would have re-signed without them guaranteeing he retains at WM. It opens a whole book of possibilities (Lesnar/Orton, Lesnar/Bryan being the most interesting). A part of me hopes Lesnar destroys Reigns but the more realistic part of me realizes they will likely make it so Reigns still looks good in the end (i.e. he takes a shit load of F5's and kicks out til the end) and I'm fine with that.


----------



## CellWaters (Sep 26, 2014)

It's awesome Lesnar re-signed with the WWE. Him, along with Paul Heyman, are easily the best things in the WWE.

But the way they announced it, they're trying to make you think Lesnar might win. Like: look he's staying, he may win. But the reality is: Roman Reigns is walking away with the gold.

BUT, I'm glad Lesnar is still with WWE. Hopefully he signed for more dates this time.

I'd be very happy if Lesnar won at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

I just don't think WWE would have been in a rush to re-sign him if they hadn't changed their minds about Reigns winning. Lesnar could have walked away for until next January and wouldn't hurt HIM. It would have hurt WWE though and it sounds like they finally realized it.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

This is only good news if Lesnar does retain. 

If he loses to Reigns then he just becomes the Lesnar of 2012/13 again and while he was still good to watch they didn't maximize his value or book him well at all. 

In fact his win-loss record pre WM30 was Won 4 Lost 2. Only ONE clean win. Cena and HHH both defeated him in No holds barred matches.

Heyman interfered multiple times in his match with Punk at Summerslam 2013, interfered against HHH at Extreme Rules 2013 in a cage match aiding Lesnar and Brock attacked The Big Show before the royal rumble match in 2014 hitting him with a chair for about 15 minutes ti it really did drag on far too long) rendering that match a squash when the bell rang. 

There can be no doubt that Brocks current booking is his best. The indestructible, elusive and undefeatable monster at the top of the mountain.

Losing to Reigns will take this away from him. 

It really is the perfect opportunity now for WWE to elevate the US/IC titles at Mania by placing them on two of their top babyfaces to begin with and having those belts essentially be ''Interim'' World Championships in Lesnars absence headlining PPV's and House shows. 

Would Roman Reigns in his current incarnation as WWE champion be better for the product than the other scenario? 

I would highly doubt it. The guy needs to be reset and rebooted in the coming months and find some personality. 

Losing to Lesnar in a hard fought physical brawl will probably be better for his career long term than winning would right now. 

If WWE are really dumb enough to have Lesnar drop the belt now after re-signing when they know 100% he's facing an opponent who has no momentum, is ice cold and far too green then there is no hope for that company.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Lesnar will break Punks record of the longest defending wwe title holder in the modern era


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

Wise decision Brock


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

OMGeno said:


> I just don't think WWE would have been in a rush to re-sign him if they hadn't changed their minds about Reigns winning. Lesnar could have walked away for until next January and wouldn't hurt HIM. It would have hurt WWE though and it sounds like they finally realized it.


Regardless of Reigns winning or losing, any sane company would want Brock under contract. He's a huge star, and a real special attraction, which they have no others of nowadays.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



sweepdaleg said:


> Not sure why this was announced now. Should have waited until after WM.


Yes the timing is a little strange as surely the WWE knew what the reaction would be to this? In that it's going to make the fans support him even more at WM.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



looper007 said:


> The only reason I don't buy that is Taker streak was broken for a reason and that reason is to make Reigns be the guy who slays the beast.


They don't need to blow it at THIS WM now though which is the point with Brock signing a multiple year deal. They can now happily hold back and actually do a REAL build for another WM.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



SovereignVA said:


> Guys, they've had 50,000 chances to alter the main event at Wrestlemania.
> 
> Why would you think they'd legitimately have Lesnar retain the belt after all this?


Something changed about 2/3 weeks ago (around the time he was used as an afterthought in the first Rollins/Orton fight) after that he has been pretty much hidden away from sight on RAW.
Why would they do that unless they have realised their mistake but having gone all in they have no choice in the matter up to WM.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Great news. I'm a Brock mark so I'm delighted that he's staying with us. I just hope to God that we get Brock/Bryan and Brock/Orton at some stage. If they revist Brock/Rollins that would be brilliant too. The thing is, Brock has exhausted all the BIG matches with the part timers outside of Rock so hopefully this means that matches with other guys are on the table outside Mania. I wouldn't even mind if he held it even longer and we got Bryan and Cena tearing it up as US and IC champ in the main event. It would make all 3 titles feel much more important. I'm just glad he's staying.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

YES, YES, YES, *YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Now, *FOR FUCK'S SAKE*, LET THE BEAST RETAIN!Fuck, *don't be stupid WWE.*


And another thing.We know Cena always gets his win back, somehow, but i don't want anymore godamn re-matches.Do Lesnar vs Bryan/Orton/Batista/Wyatt there are endless possibilities.No need for another Cena/Lesnar.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Brock's going over this Sunday. :dance

Party's over Leati. :brock3


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Winter's cooling said:


> YES, YES, YES, *YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> Now, *FOR FUCK'S SAKE*, LET THE BEAST RETAIN!Fuck, *don't be stupid WWE.*
> ...


Sorry to burst your bubble.... there is no way Lesnar is going over at WM31.... the belt is going around Roman Reigns... there is no way WWE will change their mind.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

njcam said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble.... there is no way Lesnar is going over at WM31.... the belt is going around Roman Reigns... there is no way WWE will change their mind.


I know WWE and especially Vince, are stubborn as all hell, but they have to realize that it will ruin both Roman and Lesnar, if they have Roman go over.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

I can't see Roman or Brock leaving with the title so I think Rollins will cash in.


----------



## BigSams50 (Jul 22, 2010)

Brock should dominate Roman,. then go on to hold the belt until next years WM,. which gives WWE a full fucking year to build up Roman right,. and then have Reigns beat Lesnar and ending his domant reign at WM32


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

njcam said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble.... there is no way Lesnar is going over at WM31.... the belt is going around Roman Reigns... *there is no way WWE will change their mind*.


Yes there is. You remember last year?

I'm not going into Sunday expecting them to but to say that anyone with a rational mind would not see the benefit in Lesnar retaining the title is silly. 

You can be sure discussions have been and are going to be occurring right up until the match on Sunday. 

We have to remember that Reigns going over was always intended because they were expecting Lesnar to leave. They knew he was training for a UFC return. They felt they needed to give someone the streak rub before he left for good. 

Well that mindset will not be there anymore. It will simply be who will be better for business as the WWE champion and has Reigns proven he can carry the load? 

I think we all know the answers to those questions and so do WWE. 

If WWE were not run by an archaic dictator then i would say Lesnar is now confirmed to be winning on Sunday. It's only Vince's madness that makes this a 50/50 call now.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Now that is interesting. 

At least now there is a bit of hope that he retains the title. Would be too bad for Reigns though but I guess it is best for him to start anew. Still Reigns is most likely gonna win. I will just look at the results the next day..


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't understand internet fans. Ya'll are happy Brock has re-signed despite the fact that its because of guys like Lesnar that your favourites are mid-carding at wrestlemania? How can you be excited for this, knowing fully well that its part timers like Brock who are ultimately holding back the young talent? Brock's gonna sit home 3/4th of a year as usual, appear handful of times, dance around in the ring with Heyman for a few minutes and then comfortably main event Mania, pushing all young talent down the card when it really matters. 

What's the point of blaming Vince when you fans are part of the problem?

Post RAW every week - "Die Old man" "Kill yourself Vince" "Retire old out of touch fool" etc...

Brock re-signs - :mark::mark::mark:

Don't you see the irony?


Shit, does anyone even remember that Dean Ambrose was main eventing PPV after PPV post summerslam through TLC last year with Rollins and Wyatt? Now he's a complete after thought at Mania. Ask yourselves - how'd that happen? Vince Mcmahon will never bother to truly push and build up someone like Ambrose as long as he has Brock Lesnar to fill up the main event slots of significance.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

I've read a lot of grumbling regarding those cheering Brock's re-signing and a few thoughts come to mind: first, the critique of a part-time champion, who is never on t.v. I agree, I hope Brock works more dates and works with more wrestlers than just Cena. Otherwise WWE is doomed to repeat 2014-15 all over again.

Some people consider it hypocritical for those who have critiqued the part-time champions yet praise the re-signing of Brock. This just goes to show how piss poor WWE has written these storylines since last WM. Brock broke the Streak yet he was without argument, getting cheered over Reigns this past Monday, hence Vince pulling the plug and us getting that lame ass ending.

Reigns has been built and booked so poorly that the previous refrain of "Anyone but Cena" has become "Anyone but Reigns". It's not just a "vocal minority" at this point. Just wait until Sunday.

The main reason, I and I assume many others, are praising the re-signing of Brock is that it actually gives the match on Sunday some mystery. At this point, it really could go any way. I expect some unprecedented fuckery, but they have got to do something to prevent a rowdy WM crowd of 70,000 hardcore fans from "reigning" boos and trash down into the ring to close the biggest event of the year.

Face it, right now Brock is best for business. Had WWE built any other stars over the last 3 years instead of burying anyone who got over organically, we'd be having a different conversation right now.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Loader230 said:


> I don't understand internet fans. Ya'll are happy Brock has re-signed despite the fact that its because of guys like Lesnar that your favourites are mid-carding at wrestlemania? How can you be excited for this, knowing fully well that its part timers like Brock who are ultimately holding back the young talent? Brock's gonna sit home 3/4th of a year as usual, appear handful of times, dance around in the ring with Heyman for a few minutes and then comfortably main event Mania, pushing all young talent down the card when it really matters.
> 
> What's the point of blaming Vince when you fans are part of the problem?
> 
> ...



People were pissed at the booking. I have not seen anyone interested in the Main Event of WM. No one thinks Reigns is ready to be in that spot. His booking is bullshit. And that last segment on Raw? Ridiculously horrible. Nobody is hyped. 

If it were someone deserving vs Brock and people were thinking hey that guy could win and get a big rub. WAY BETTER.

The booking in the past few months. That is why people are mad at Vince. Not that Brock is there. Brock has that Aura and keeping him strong was IMPORTANT so when he puts someone over it MEANS something. The problem with putting over Reigns though is like everybody is and was saying for the past 4 months is that he simply is not ready. Not good enough of a performer and mic skills are below average. Other than his looks there is nothing going for him. 
And when half the arena is booing your supposedly upcoming new top face while others who are overlooked get crazy positive reactions you know you done fucked it up.

Lesnar not being there did not help yes, but Taker wasn´t there too. Even less and still Wyatt managed to carry the whole angle by himself, because he has the talent.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you Brock :')


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Loader230 said:


> I don't understand internet fans. Ya'll are happy Brock has re-signed despite the fact that its because of guys like Lesnar that your favourites are mid-carding at wrestlemania? How can you be excited for this, knowing fully well that its part timers like Brock who are ultimately holding back the young talent? Brock's gonna sit home 3/4th of a year as usual, appear handful of times, dance around in the ring with Heyman for a few minutes and then comfortably main event Mania, pushing all young talent down the card when it really matters.
> 
> What's the point of blaming Vince when you fans are part of the problem?
> 
> ...


How is it Lesnar's fault that most of the roster isn't anywhere close to his level?Lesnar was gone for 8 years.And if he wasn't here today, the main-event would've be Reigns vs Cena/Triple H.So much better, right?


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


>


Even his wink has gravitas.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

At the very least, the ending of WM isn't Reigns definitely winning and walking out with the strap, now its down to just Reigns probably winning and walking out with the strap.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

That interview was meant to be fan friendly and it was. Brock is turning face. But while some of you will get excited about it you really shouldn't -- Brock being face is just another guy ahead in the pecking order of your "favorites."


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

The longest thread ever?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*So this means Orton/Lesnar might happen in the future

Oh my days :mark: :mark:*


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> That interview was meant to be fan friendly and it was. Brock is turning face. But while some of you will get excited about it you really shouldn't -- Brock being face is just another guy ahead in the pecking order of your "favorites."



I doubt it really. A tweener role at most. Face Brock does not work. He needs Heyman because he cannot talk. And everyone associated with Heyman cannot go full fledged face i think


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


>


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Boy Wonder said:


> That interview was meant to be fan friendly and it was. Brock is turning face. But while some of you will get excited about it you really shouldn't --* Brock being face is just another guy ahead in the pecking order of your "favorites."*


At least it will be someone ahead of "our favorites" that actually belongs ahead of them in the pecking order :draper2


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=PaidBrock]#PaidBrock [/URL]
> 
> Blood,Urine,Vomit :brock


LOL, love this comment.

#PaidBrock

#jobSecurityforHeyman


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> That interview was meant to be fan friendly and it was. Brock is turning face. But while some of you will get excited about it you really shouldn't -- Brock being face is just another guy ahead in the pecking order of your "favorites."


It's funny, you're trying to be smart here but Brock is probably one of the 'moaners' favourites so I doubt they'll object to him being pushed.

Also he won't go face. he won't work without Heyman and they won't turn him.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> That interview was meant to be fan friendly and it was. Brock is turning face. But while some of you will get excited about it you really shouldn't -- Brock being face is just another guy ahead in the pecking order of your "favorites."


Well, he's not going to get on ESPN and throw around explitives that can't be edited or bleeped. But you are right in that all the smarky favorites just got shoved down a notch.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

It's Business Time, Baby. :brock


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Unwanted said:


> Vince McMahon giving Lesnar a new contract shows just how desperate and out of touch he is. He has completely lost the plot. He has buried the entire roster with that interview and now he is panicking. He needs to resign now before he destroys the WWE.


There are many reasons why Vince McMahon is out of touch, re-signing someone who people want to see is not one of them. It's a great move.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is it weird that the most interesting aspect about the build up to Reigns Vs. Lesnar is whether or not Lesnar would resign?


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Shows how much hard work supporting wrestling must be for u smarks.
3 months now it's brocks leaving!!!!! Roman Empire will def win!!!!! New cena!!!! WWE sucks!!!!!!
All the while there were reports of everybody being confident of. Brock resigning, reports of Heyman screwing Brock and sidng with reigns at mania..
But it's still all ' cena booking!!!! Rammed down our throats!!'
Brock was always going to resign. So it's a coincidence WWE sent Brock to Rondas fight to get everyone talking, now in week of Mania he's on ESPN talking about beating Reigns. 
Dat publicity
Everybody has been worked. the Reigns heel turn is epic


----------



## Pennywispain (Dec 10, 2009)

Lesnar can still lose at WM against Reigns and then just have "no title feuds" in Summerslam and Survivor Series. This way the part time star doesn´t bother me and the guy is a great asset.


----------



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

Lesnar is the most worth while thing to watch in WWE currently so IDGAF, not like he is hogging the spotlight so all the other wrestlers have a chance to rpove themselves (Given they get an opportunity from creative)


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Eat Sleep Re-Sign Repeat :brock

Tremendous news, there's so much more you can do with him, so many possible matchups that can be exceptional. Plus the Mania main event instantly becomes that much more interesting because the finish went from almost dead cert to anything is possible.

If he's going to be on the same schedule, which I gather he is, they really need to make better use of his dates. Him just standing there while Heyman cuts an epic promo during a random Monday night RAW just isn't enough. I fully understand wanting to keep someone special and limiting any physical confrontations to emphasize that, but they've overdone that to the point that he feels like an absent champion which is never good.

If done correctly face Brock could be amazing , I can't wait for that.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

PunkDrunk said:


> Brock was always going to resign. So it's a coincidence WWE sent Brock to Rondas fight to get everyone talking, now in week of Mania he's on ESPN talking about beating Reigns.
> Dat publicity
> Everybody has been worked. the Reigns heel turn is epic


WWE never references UFC or TNA for that matter. There's no way Vince would intentionally send Brock to a UFC event. Brock used his appearance at the UFC bout as a bargaining chip to say: "Hey Look at me, they want me over here too!! :brock4 " Looks like McMahon caved.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

sable was like you stay there till i get in the hall of fame


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

I_Hate_You said:


> I can't see Roman or Brock leaving with the title so I think Rollins will cash in.


*This. *

Despite my obvious bias in this situation, placing the belt on Rollins at Mania may be the best possible option. First off, it avoids the inevitable shit storm that would occur if Reigns went over Brock. No way around it, fans aren't having that and Roman needs more seasoning. Second, in a scenario that Roman pushes Brock to his physical limit and still loses, an immediate cash-in gets the title off of Lesnar without ruining his credibility, and still gives Roman the rub of inflicting much of the damage. Seth comes out looking like the ultimate opportunist, furthering his stature as a crafty heel. 

Now, I'm also down for Lesnar retaining and holding on to the belt for a few months, but if they really want to have the champ be around full time while elevating one of their young stars, I think this is the way to go.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Brock better win


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

I just had a scary thought: what if Reigns beats him clean, only to have Bork shake his hand because roman "earned his respect"and that's how they turn him face?!! That might be the worst case scenario I've ever thought of and I apologize for even typing it....


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Unless he starts working more dates, I´m not too thrilled about him re-signing with WWE -I wanted him gone, so they could focus on the active talent they already have, and his limited schedule isn´t good for morale (why should you bust your ass 6 days a week if you have a coworker who shows up every 3 months and gets 10x your salary?)
Lesnar is something special, but he´s not THAT special..


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> *This. *
> 
> Despite my obvious bias in this situation, placing the belt on Rollins at Mania may be the best possible option. First off, it avoids the inevitable shit storm that would occur if Reigns went over Brock. No way around it, fans aren't having that and Roman needs more seasoning. Second, in a scenario that Roman pushes Brock to his physical limit and still loses, an immediate cash-in gets the title off of Lesnar without ruining his credibility, and still gives Roman the rub of inflicting much of the damage. Seth comes out looking like the ultimate opportunist, furthering his stature as a crafty heel.
> 
> Now, I'm also down for Lesnar retaining and holding on to the belt for a few months, but if they really want to have the champ be around full time while elevating one of their young stars, I think this is the way to go.


You just perfectly booked the Main Event right there


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

As if he wasn't going to re-sign.

The dude wrestles like 4 ppvs a year and on the few Raw's that he does appear, all he has to do is stand in the ring for 5 minutes while someone talks and praises him.... and get $5 million a year for it.

And he is going to get the exact same deal again for a few more years, you would have to be crazy not to take it up. Best job in the world.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Rollins cashing in and having a three way feud Reigns-Rollins-Lesnar after WM may really be the best option.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Why do I feel this is some sort of work so the fans don't shit on the match for knowing it's Brocks last. I hope it's not and that he has resigned. It puts in the littlest of hope that Brock Lesnar will walk out Champion, he won't though.

But he is a one of a lifetime talent so I am happy with his decision, if it is in fact the truth.


----------



## punkmark1 (Apr 8, 2014)

just seen this...excellent news, he's made the right choice. I wanna see brock in the squared circle even if he is part time.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

CM Chump said:


> I just had a scary thought: what if Reigns beats him clean, only to have Bork shake his hand because roman "earned his respect"and that's how they turn him face?!! That might be the worst case scenario I've ever thought of and I apologize for even typing it....


:ha

Never rule out the fucking worst possibility imaginable with WWE. 

Tug of War on monday night was so bad i doubt anyone on the planet other than Vince and his creative team could have booked something so bland and uninspired.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Supposedly UFC doubled their offer and Brock still declined.

But neckbeards say he only cares about Money. :ti


----------



## dictainabox (Oct 31, 2014)

This is good news. Even better news if it means the WWE slows its ridiculous push on the black hole of charisma that is Roman Reigns.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

PunkDrunk said:


> Shows how much hard work supporting wrestling must be for u smarks.
> 3 months now it's brocks leaving!!!!! Roman Empire will def win!!!!! New cena!!!! WWE sucks!!!!!!
> All the while there were reports of everybody being confident of. Brock resigning, reports of Heyman screwing Brock and sidng with reigns at mania..
> But it's still all ' cena booking!!!! Rammed down our throats!!'
> ...


Stop acting like all this was a work because it's clear to anyone with a functioning brain that it wasn't.
WWE handled the push of a clearly unready Reigns terribly right from the start, there were glaring warning signs all along that Vince and the WWE writers ignored we than had the Reigns marks lapping the situation up acting high and mighty on here. Now that it's all come crashing down around their ears instead of the marks admitting they made a mistake they are all pretending that they meant something else all along.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Why do I feel this is some sort of work so the fans don't shit on the match for knowing it's Brocks last. I hope it's not and that he has resigned. It puts in the littlest of hope that Brock Lesnar will walk out Champion, he won't though.
> 
> But he is a one of a lifetime talent so I am happy with his decision, if it is in fact the truth.


If this is a work then Vince is fucking brain dead as it's just going to get Reigns even more abuse on the back of it if he goes over.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Restomaniac said:


> Stop acting like all this was a work because it's clear to anyone with a functioning brain that it wasn't.
> WWE handled the push of a clearly unready Reigns terribly right from the start, there were glaring warning signs all along that Vince and the WWE writers ignored we than had the Reigns marks lapping the situation up acting high and mighty on here. Now that it's all come crashing down around their ears instead of the marks admitting they made a mistake they are all pretending that they meant something else all along.


Course it's a work.
Every single report had Brock resigning with WWE.
All of a sudden an argument is overheard and he's off to a UFC ppv with the publicity that brought.
Now he's basically resigned with minimum fuss. 
He's on ESPN mania weekend making headlines while referencing beating Reigns on Sunday
Use your head son 
People were scared for. I des safety in that fallout.. Give me a fucking break


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Unwanted said:


> Is Brock even a draw anymore?


Nope not a draw. Look at pitiful ratings now. And his pops have been weak. But fans praise this signing of a part time guy that gets most money to do nothing on raws while other fan favs or sent to the midcard


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Haydosgooner said:


> As if he wasn't going to re-sign.
> 
> The dude wrestles like 4 ppvs a year and on the few Raw's that he does appear, all he has to do is stand in the ring for 5 minutes while someone talks and praises him.... and get $5 million a year for it.
> 
> *And he is going to get the exact same deal again for a few more years, you would have to be crazy not to take it up. Best job in the world.*


Actually from initial reports I have heard Brock is actually getting a raise :brock4

Question I have for others, by the way Brock announced he was resigning on the ESPN interview, does anyone else think Vince and the WWE kind of wanted to keep that a secret until after WM?


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Brock better win


Why? You know Reigns is going to win. We've known this for almost a year now. No need to get your panties wadded up when he doesn't.


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - JESUS FUCKING CHRIST NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Yeah1993 said:


> Hooray for not defending the championship and having three more feuds with a shitty grandpa HHH for the rest of the decade. Just go the fuck away. Find it really odd that people are celebrating a moron staying who left people wondering if he was going to even show up to fucking Mania with the championship. The championship he never even defends, which people rightfully shit on the Rock for. Yeah, what a guy.


The only people who were wondering if he was going to show up to Wrestlemania are a handful of weirdos here that over-analyze internet rumors.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> *This. *
> 
> Despite my obvious bias in this situation, placing the belt on Rollins at Mania may be the best possible option. First off, it avoids the inevitable shit storm that would occur if Reigns went over Brock. No way around it, fans aren't having that and Roman needs more seasoning. Second, in a scenario that Roman pushes Brock to his physical limit and still loses, an immediate cash-in gets the title off of Lesnar without ruining his credibility, and still gives Roman the rub of inflicting much of the damage. Seth comes out looking like the ultimate opportunist, furthering his stature as a crafty heel.
> 
> Now, I'm also down for Lesnar retaining and holding on to the belt for a few months, but if they really want to have the champ be around full time while elevating one of their young stars, I think this is the way to go.


Because they resigned Brock... I could easily see them protecting him by having Roman cheat to win in this first match(with Rollins walking with it). That will also turn Lesnar face. I still think they're going to put the belt on Roman for good at SummerSlam, and he'll likely take Brock out legit at Rumble next year as a tuneup for Cena at WM32. 

Figure Ambrose gets it shortly after that on a cash-in as Reigns will have been solidified as the new face of the company.

That then gives Rollins, Reigns, and Ambrose all time with the belt over the next year and a half.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Gonna retain I hope!


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

It's interesting at the least what is going on.

Of course many of us want to have DB, Orton, etc fight Lesnar and want him to retain because we do not want Reigns to win but look at it deeper.

None of this, not one thing, could bode well for RR. They tried to make him the second coming and failed so bad that there is a possibility of him not winning WM cause he is booed so much. Whether or not he deserved it is up for discussion but I feel that the signing has, and will, ruin RR career permanently as any type of major player in this industry. 

Tbh the only solution, which worked for the rock and others, is to have RR off tv for a few months then reintroduce him. Have him work on everything backstage and build his confidence up. Have him be himself.

Anyways I do hope he fights Bryan. People want that more than any matCh at least from what I see.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Brock is losing Sunday but not clean 
Heyman will turn on him 
This was the plan he re signed or not


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Restomaniac said:


> Stop acting like all this was a work because it's clear to anyone with a functioning brain that it wasn't.
> WWE handled the push of a clearly unready Reigns terribly right from the start, there were glaring warning signs all along that Vince and the WWE writers ignored we than had the Reigns marks lapping the situation up acting high and mighty on here. Now that it's all come crashing down around their ears instead of the marks admitting they made a mistake they are all pretending that they meant something else all along.


This has nothing to do with how they see Roman Reigns although you clearly can make the case he's failing. Vince wants Rock v Brock to sell out AT&T Stadium. He's always wanted that match. A 3 year old could figure that out. Brock was going to squeeze every single penny he could out of Vince and likely never had much intention to go back to the UFC. His family did not want that. The guy is not putting his well being on the line in the WWE.


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

Well let's just hope he earns his pay this time and shows up.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

doyoubelieve? said:


> Well let's just hope he earns his pay this time and shows up.


When has Brock not ''shown up'' for his matches? He always delivers.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

A little English lesson to 90% of you that are calling it "resigned" or "resigning".

It's "re-signed" guys.

Resigning means quitting, the total opposite of re-signing. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> When has Brock not ''shown up'' for his matches? He always delivers.


Not talking about not showing up for matches. His appearances are few and far between and the title has all but disappeared with him. I don't count standing beside Heyman dancing around while Heyman talks as really "showing up". With a guy like him, if he makes an appearance things should be happening.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> When has Brock not ''shown up'' for his matches? He always delivers.


WM20


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Restomaniac said:


> If this is a work then Vince is fucking brain dead as it's just going to get Reigns even more abuse on the back of it if he goes over.



Or it makes him one of the hottest heels in the company. Which would be a good idea.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

PunkDrunk said:


> Course it's a work.
> Every single report had Brock resigning with WWE.
> All of a sudden an argument is overheard and he's off to a UFC ppv with the publicity that brought.
> Now he's basically resigned with minimum fuss.
> ...


Dana White says hi. Unless he played along for shits and giggles. :shockedpunk


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Let's hope he retains then.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Haha, see you on the other side, Roman.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I hate this news, but I'll just keep doing what I always do when his wrestling disrespecting ass is on TV...change the channel.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Heyman turns on Brock, costs him the title and finds himself aligned with a new Heyman guy in heel Reigns.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

This is very interesting :



> *The UFC didn't allow Lesnar to shut the octagon door easily: Lesnar said he turned down an offer worth "10 times" what he was making earlier in his MMA career.*
> 
> UFC Chairman Lorenzo Fertitta even attempted to increase the temptation when Lesnar phoned Fertitta and UFC President Dana White to tell them his decision while driving into the parking garage at ESPN's downtown Los Angeles studios.
> 
> ...


So Vinnie-Mac outbid Fertitta basically.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

tailhook said:


> Because they resigned Brock... I could easily see them protecting him by having Roman cheat to win in this first match(with Rollins walking with it). That will also turn Lesnar face. I still think they're going to put the belt on Roman for good at SummerSlam, and he'll likely take Brock out legit at Rumble next year as a tuneup for Cena at WM32.
> 
> Figure Ambrose gets it shortly after that on a cash-in as Reigns will have been solidified as the new face of the company.
> 
> That then gives Rollins, Reigns, and Ambrose all time with the belt over the next year and a half.


I like this idea. I think people sometimes forget how highly the WWE views Rollins and Ambrose. They might not look at them as "The Guy" but they are at that 1A tier, much in the way someone like Taker was booked in relation to Rock and Austin. Now, at this current time, they are both leagues ahead of him in the skill category, so why not see what they have to offer before they hand the kingdom over to Roman. I'm confident that he'll be worthy of the acclaim at some point in the near future, just not yet.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> God I wanted this asshat to fuck off. How exactly does he draw from a couch in Canada?


I thought he lived in Minnesota?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

tailhook said:


> Brock will never again hold the WWE title after Sunday. Just watch. He'll likely lose every match between now and 32. And then he'll lose against Rock @ 32.
> 
> This year is going to be him putting people over(Reigns, Rollins, and if you're really lucky.. Bryan), and putting his heat back into the company to get guys over. Guaranteed.
> 
> Ambrose is going to be IC Champ after Mania, then win MITB. He'll cash-in probably on the After WM32 Raw. He'll also be the screwjob at Rumble(since Cena is winning that)


Holy Pessimism, Batman!

Vince didn't re-sign Brock to an enormous contract just to have him JOB. Let's get real here...


----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

Brock Lesnar main events WrestleMania 32 against Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson.

Easily the biggest money match available. 

If Brock retains at Wm31 and keeps it until Wm32, his match with The Rock would be by far the biggest of this generation, bigger than Rock-Cena I.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Actually from initial reports I have heard Brock is actually getting a raise :brock4
> 
> Question I have for others, by the way Brock announced he was resigning on the ESPN interview, does anyone else think Vince and the WWE kind of wanted to keep that a secret until after WM?


If he is getting a raise it better mean we get more matches out of him a year then just 4. 

And no why would he want to keep a secret until after wm? Them announcing he re signed before will get more eyes on the show and the main event is less predicable now.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

TheBOAT said:


> Brock Lesnar main events WrestleMania 32 against Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson.
> 
> Easily the biggest money match available.
> 
> If Brock retains at Wm31 and keeps it until Wm32, his match with The Rock would be by far the biggest of this generation, bigger than Rock-Cena I.


Lesnar will be on a 4 loss losing streak by then.

Oh, and it won't ME Mania.

It'll still be a big money match though, so there is that.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TheBOAT said:


> Brock Lesnar main events WrestleMania 32 against Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson.
> 
> Easily the biggest money match available.
> 
> If Brock retains at Wm31 and keeps it until Wm32, his match with The Rock would be by far the biggest of this generation, bigger than Rock-Cena I.


If the match happens it doesn't need the championship it's big enough in itself to not need one.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> If he is getting a raise it better mean we get more matches out of him a year then just 4.
> 
> And no why would he want to keep a secret until after wm? Them announcing he re signed before will get more eyes on the show and the main event is less predicable now.


Maybe, but to me just by the way he casually announced he resigned with the WWE made me wonder. That interview was to say he retired from MMA, not that he resigned with the WWE.

Part of me thinks Vince still wanted people to think Lesnar was leaving b/c he thinks it would've drawn heat on him. And also then Vince had the announcing Lesnar re-signed card to play if WM tanks.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> God I wanted this asshat to fuck off. How exactly does he draw from a couch in Canada?


Butthurt? :brock4:brock4:brock4:brock4:brock4


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> This is very interesting :
> 
> 
> 
> So Vinnie-Mac outbid Fertitta basically.


Or maybe Brock does have a heart and his heart just wasn't in ufc anymore


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> Holy Pessimism, Batman!
> 
> Vince didn't re-sign Brock to an enormous contract just to have him JOB. Let's get real here...


That's precisely what he did. I'm quite sure he'll be protected in those losses(although with the amount of heat Lesnar has he can lose for quite a while), but he's still losing because Vince needs a good amount of Lesnar's heat spread around the company. That which goes up always comes down.

Keep in mind, Lesnar already jobbed to Cena at NoC. People seem to forget he didn't win that match. Its all in how its presented.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

glenwo2 said:


> I thought he lived in Minnesota?


Lives in Canada now.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

I think the chances of The Rock vs. Brock Lesnar happening now have gone up. The Rock seems interested, so aside from his movie career, I'm not sure what else could get in the way.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

tailhook said:


> Lesnar will be on a 4 loss losing streak by then.
> 
> Oh, and it won't ME Mania.
> 
> It'll still be a big money match though, so there is that.


No chance of them putting him on a losing streak of that size. You don't pay someone the big bucks to be a jobber.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> This is very interesting :
> 
> 
> 
> So Vinnie-Mac outbid Fertitta basically.


I think this should close the door on anybody asking if Lesnar is a draw.

Foolish misinformed pissants.

You have saved our lives Lesnar, we are eternally grateful.


----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

tailhook said:


> Lesnar will be on a 4 loss losing streak by then.
> 
> Oh, and it won't ME Mania.
> 
> It'll still be a big money match though, so there is that.


After losing to Reigns, Brock will squash Bryan and Orton then face The Rock @ Wm32.

Rock will beat him then they will shake hands thus turning Brock face and after that he will feud with Bray Wyatt.




Stone Hot said:


> If the match happens it doesn't need the championship it's big enough in itself to not need one.


That is your opinion.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Or maybe Brock does have a heart and his heart just wasn't in ufc anymore


His heart is in Canada. Keep in mind that his reward for signing is a 3 month vacation starting Tuesday.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Maybe, but to me just by the way he casually announced he resigned with the WWE made me wonder. That interview was to say he retired from MMA, not that he resigned with the WWE.
> 
> Part of me thinks Vince still wanted people to think Lesnar was leaving b/c he thinks it would've drawn heat on him.


Na I don't see it like that. Brock announcing he re signed with wwe on sports center which is a different audience could bring in those people for wm to see what brock does.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TheBOAT said:


> That is your opinion.


Nope not an opinion it's a fact. If that match happens it doesn't need a championship. Just like rock vs cena 1 didn't need a championship Brock vs rock at wm32 doesn't need a championship. 

You just want it for the wwe title cause rock never won the wwe title at wm before and you think If rock vs Brock happens it should be for the title just so you can say rock won a wwe title at wm.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

SkolVikings94 said:


> Butthurt? :brock4:brock4:brock4:brock4:brock4


Not really. You should be the one that's butt hurt when he only shows up 12 times this year and 9 of them will be him standing in the ring doing nothing.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

wonder goat said:


> I think the chances of The Rock vs. Brock Lesnar happening now have gone up. The Rock seems interested, so aside from his movie career, I'm not sure what else could get in the way.


Health. Rock injured himself in a match with cena. If he can get injured wrestling cena there's no telling what could happen with Brock


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

TheBOAT said:


> After losing to Reigns, Brock will squash Bryan and Orton then face The Rock @ Wm32.


Why? Just because the mark in you wants to see that? It'll be triple threat Rollins v Reigns v Lesnar at SS to settle the WM ME fallout. Bryan(Orton would probably be better tbh but ymmv) *MIGHT* get Lesnar @ NoC, and if he does he'll win it.

Lesnar will then face Reigns in a title match @ Royal Rumble for a definitive clean loss to setup Reigns for Cena. Reigns v Cena @ WM32. That's their ME.

Lesnar will put over The Rock at WM32 to give him momentum for his retirement match at WM33.. probably against HHH.



TheBOAT said:


> That is your opinion.


Its the truth. Rock vs Brock aint going to be for the title. Lesnar will never hold the strap again after Sunday. 

What goes up must come down, and Lesnar is no exception.


----------



## empressromania (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE*



Xander Crews said:


> This is great news! I just got turned on Sportcenter and there was Brock, I had no clue he was even going to be on!
> 
> Brock is walking out with the title at mania!!!


Nice dream...

Now it's time to WAKE UP!! Brock can take his contract and stuff it up his arsehole. I have enough respect for people's opinions to say that I cannot respect a wrestler who NEVER shows up!!

For this reason, and many others..., Roman will be our new champion on Sunday! He is a champion that we can all be proud of.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

So will he being putting more time in with WWE now? I hope he keeps the title... Or loses it against seth!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

PunkDrunk said:


> Shows how much hard work supporting wrestling must be for u smarks.
> 3 months now it's brocks leaving!!!!! Roman Empire will def win!!!!! New cena!!!! WWE sucks!!!!!!
> All the while there were reports of everybody being confident of. Brock resigning, reports of Heyman screwing Brock and sidng with reigns at mania..
> But it's still all ' cena booking!!!! Rammed down our throats!!'
> ...


If you think Vince told Brock to go to the Rousey fight, you're crazy. :lol

Brock even said himself that he decided to go just to get that "feeling"(atmosphere-wise) back.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Pennywispain said:


> Lesnar can still lose at WM against Reigns and then just have "no title feuds" in Summerslam and Survivor Series. This way the part time star doesn´t bother me and the guy is a great asset.


Right. Because WWE is solely concerned with doing stuff that doesn't bother you.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

CM Chump said:


> I just had a scary thought: what if Reigns beats him clean, only to have Bork shake his hand because roman "earned his respect"and that's how they turn him face?!! That might be the worst case scenario I've ever thought of and I apologize for even typing it....


If they did that, I will curse Vince McMahon, HHH, Steph, and the entire WWE until the end of time.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Why do I feel this is some sort of work so the fans don't shit on the match for knowing it's Brocks last. I hope it's not and that he has resigned. It puts in the littlest of hope that Brock Lesnar will walk out Champion, he won't though.
> 
> But he is a one of a lifetime talent so I am happy with his decision, if it is in fact the truth.


Are you serious?

The guy went on a LEGIT SPORTS NETWORK(ESPN) to announce this. I bet he did that so we won't have reactions like you just did in thinking it's a work. But if you still think it's a work, then I don't know what to tell you. fpalm


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Actually really happy with this. Love Lesnar and him sticking around is going to just mean more great matches. Hoping for Sheamus/Bryan/Ambrose/Ziggler matches

A Reigns turn with Heyman would be awesome on Sunday and Lesnar as a Super Babyface would be pretty cool moving forward


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

the fox said:


> Brock is losing Sunday but not clean
> Heyman will turn on him
> This was the plan he re signed or not


Because you were there when Vince, Brock, Heyman, and Reigns discussed it. OH WAIT!


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*How Long Is Brock Lesnar's New WWE Contract For?*



> Lesnar confirmed to the AP that his new deal with WWE is for three years. He said WWE increased their financial offer to him at RAW and the whole deal was one he couldn't refuse.


We will see Lesnar at WM32,33,34. :grin2:


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Continuum said:


> WM20


OMG!!! ONE F'N MATCH(albeit it was Wrestlemania, though)!! HE SUCKS!!! OH NOZE!!!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: How Long Is Brock Lesnar's New WWE Contract For?*

3 years.

http://www.kayfabenews.com/lesnar-re-signs-wwe-three-year-one-match-contract/

:kobe9


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: How Long Is Brock Lesnar's New WWE Contract For?*

Long enough to have another 17 feuds with Big Show. Each one involving the commentators asking out loud if Brock can really take down the giant. All 17 result in Brock winning.

Then every 3 Show feuds can set up a Cena feud. One where Cena talks about how Brock is almost unstoppable but he'll never give up. Rinse, repeat.


God I hope they put him in some totally new feuds.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> Actually really happy with this. Love Lesnar and him sticking around is going to just mean more great matches. Hoping for Sheamus/Bryan/Ambrose/Ziggler matches
> 
> A Reigns turn with Heyman would be awesome on Sunday and Lesnar as a Super Babyface would be pretty cool moving forward



Anything more than a 10 second squash match with Ziggler would be disgusting after what Brock's done Kayfabe wise in the past Year. Nevermind reality.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: How Long Is Brock Lesnar's New WWE Contract For?*

I sware and I wouldnt put it past vince but if we don't get Brock vs bryan and Brock vs Orton during the next 3 years then I might even stop watching an I have never stopped watching ever since I became a fan


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: How Long Is Brock Lesnar's New WWE Contract For?*

3 years!

Brock vs. Axel :mark:
Brock vs. Orton :mark:
Brock vs. Cena IV :mark:
Brock vs. Sheamus :mark:
Brock vs. Ryback :mark:
Brock vs. Cesaro :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

tailhook said:


> That's precisely what he did. I'm quite sure he'll be protected in those losses(although with the amount of heat Lesnar has he can lose for quite a while), but he's still losing because Vince needs a good amount of Lesnar's heat spread around the company. That which goes up always comes down.
> 
> Keep in mind, Lesnar already jobbed to Cena at NoC. People seem to forget he didn't win that match. Its all in how its presented.


Who's he going to lose to though? 

Bryan? Eh...

Ambrose? :HA

ZIGGLER?! :maury :aryalol :lmao


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: How Long Is Brock Lesnar's New WWE Contract For?*



Łegend Ќiller;46856490 said:


> We will see Lesnar at WM32,33,34. :grin2:


THREE YEARS!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


That's even better!!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Three years? is that confirmed?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WOOHOO! I get to keep watching WWE for another 3 years hh


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

3 years is a lot of time, hopefully we get some great matches out of it rather than five matches with Reigns, some more Cena matches, and a match with the Rock. Regardless Brock does need to give the rub to somebody, and if it isn't Reigns who is it going to be? Finn Balor maybe?


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

Brock said:


> Three years? is that confirmed?


Source.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

3 FUCKING YEARS :mark:

WWE better give me Bryan vs. Brock.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> 3 FUCKING YEARS :mark:
> 
> WWE better give me Bryan vs. Brock.


If we don't get that match when they have three fucking years, then fpalm



Łegend Ќiller;46857026 said:


> Source.


Thanks:




> The Associated Press has an article up with WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar on how he's done with MMA and has signed a multi-year deal with WWE.
> 
> Lesnar confirmed to the AP that his new deal with WWE is for three years. He said WWE increased their financial offer to him at RAW and the whole deal was one he couldn't refuse. Lesnar said:
> 
> ...


Good interview.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> 3 FUCKING YEARS :mark:
> 
> WWE better give me Bryan vs. Brock.


Yes please question is when does the match happen? I'm hoping for summerslam this year


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Yes please question is when does the match happen? I'm hoping for summerslam this year


Hoping for SummerSlam too.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

This actually makes the title match at Wrestlemania much more interesting, now there is a chance of Lesnar going over


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> 3 FUCKING YEARS :mark:
> 
> WWE better give me Bryan vs. Brock.




:mark:

Make this happen! If we get three years of vs Cena and vs Reigns, I will riot! Orton needs to face Brock too!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Slider575 said:


> This actually makes the title match at Wrestlemania much more interesting, now there is a chance of Lesnar going over


I'm sure some people who complained about mr. Noshow Lesnar being champ wouldn't be happy about that :lmao

I'm glad for seeing him resign. 3 years is a long time. I'm expecting them to do Lesnar vs. Orton feud somepoint.


----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Nope not an opinion it's a fact. If that match happens it doesn't need a championship. Just like rock vs cena 1 didn't need a championship Brock vs rock at wm32 doesn't need a championship.
> 
> You just want it for the wwe title cause rock never won the wwe title at wm before and you think If rock vs Brock happens it should be for the title just so you can say rock won a wwe title at wm.


You don't know that.




tailhook said:


> Why? Just because the mark in you wants to see that? It'll be triple threat Rollins v Reigns v Lesnar at SS to settle the WM ME fallout. Bryan(Orton would probably be better tbh but ymmv) *MIGHT* get Lesnar @ NoC, and if he does he'll win it.
> 
> Lesnar will then face Reigns in a title match @ Royal Rumble for a definitive clean loss to setup Reigns for Cena. Reigns v Cena @ WM32. That's their ME.
> 
> ...


Reigns vs Cena main eventing the biggest wrestling event of all time? LOL.

When Rocky wrestles, he main events. He didn't wrestle one match that didn't main event ever since he came back in 2011 and that won't change.

Rock is by far the biggest wrestling star alive on Planet Earth and unless there's Aliens Pro Wrestling then Rocky is the biggest wrestling star in the entire galaxy.

Rock comes back after 3 years of in ring absence and he doesn't main event? Also Against Brock Lesnar and it doesn't main event? LELMAO!!

Brock losing cleanly 2 months before he faces Rock? :ti :maury :ha


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lesnar vs Ambrose plz.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

looter said:


> Nope not a draw. Look at pitiful ratings now. And his pops have been weak. But fans praise this signing of a part time guy that gets most money to do nothing on raws while other fan favs or sent to the midcard


The ratings are because of your supposed fan favs, not because of Brock(since he's barely on raw anyway).


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TheBOAT said:


> You don't know that.
> 
> 
> When Rocky wrestles, he main events. He didn't wrestle one match that didn't main event ever since he came back in 2011 and that won't change.
> ...


I do know that because it's fuckin common sense rock vs Brock is big enough in itself to not be for the title fact and like i said before you only want it to be for the title so rock can win it at wm since he never won the title before at wm it kills you as a rocky mark that never happened 

And yes all that maybe true but Undertaker last match in Texas in his home state will main event the show period end of story. Vince and HHH will make sure of it. Rock vs Brock non title will be just fine in the middle of the card where HHH vs taker was at wm28.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> Who's he going to lose to though?
> 
> Bryan? Eh...
> 
> ...


Summerslam triple threat (Reigns v Rollins v Lesnar), he loses but doesn't get pinned. This is where Reigns gets back the title.

NoC... he would lose to either Bryan or Orton, pick. This match is really the only 'put a guy over' on his docket.

Rumble.. loses to Reigns for the first time cleanly to set Reigns up to face Cena at WM32.

Loses to Rock at WM32.


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

Three years, then, Lesnar will wrestle at least 10 matches. 8 of them against Cena and Reigns and the rest destroying Big Show. :maury


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> I do know that because it's fuckin common sense rock vs Brock is big enough in itself to not be for the title fact and like i said before you only want it to be for the title so rock can win it at wm since he never won the title before at wm it kills you as a rocky mark that never happened
> 
> And yes all that maybe true but Undertaker last match in Texas in his home state will main event the show period end of story. Vince and HHH will make sure of it. Rock vs Brock non title will be just fine in the middle of the card where HHH vs taker was at wm32.


There is next to no chance a Rock/Brock match wouldn't be the main event. We're talking two of the biggest stars in WWE history, who have equal, if not more star power in other ventures outside of the WWE. They aren't going to have Taker close the show just because it's in Texas, that's nonsense. Vince respects Taker, but he's a business man, and he would realize it makes no business sense to have Taker close instead of the two biggest stars he has. They could probably get Brock & Rock on ESPN every damn week on the build up to Mania if they wanted given their star power. Rock has ties to TNT now, they could easily sell the match there as well. It's the match of the century in the WWE, as far as I'm concerned. The two biggest mainstream attractions in the history of the company. That's the big seller.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Brock said:


> If we don't get that match when they have three fucking years, then fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a babyface interview. I could see Heyman siding with Reigns and his savage family over an old Brock who wants to be with his family.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

DanTheMan07 said:


> There is next to no chance a Rock/Brock match wouldn't be the main event. We're talking two of the biggest stars in WWE history, who have equal, if not more star power in other ventures outside of the WWE. They aren't going to have Taker close the show just because it's in Texas, that's nonsense. Vince respects Taker, but he's a business man, and he would realize it makes no business sense to have Taker close instead of the two biggest stars he has. They could probably get Brock & Rock on ESPN every damn week on the build up to Mania if they wanted given their star power. Rock has ties to TNT now, they could easily sell the match there as well. It's the match of the century in the WWE, as far as I'm concerned. The two biggest mainstream attractions in the history of the company. That's the big seller.


It's not just about Texas it's about Takers final match and that will go on last over anything simply because of the respect vince and HHH have for him. You can still so rock vs brock. It's not like not putting it at the end of the show will effect the buyrate. You can open the show with rock vs brock and it still won't efftect the buy rate. I'm sorry but the loyalty and the respect vince HHH and hopefully rock have for Taker will make sure his match goes on last if it's his final match


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> It's not just about Texas it's about Takers final match and that will go on last over anything simply because of the respect vince and HHH have for him. You can still so rock vs brock. It's not like not putting it at the end of the show will effect the buyrate. You can open the show with rock vs brock and it still won't efftect the buy rate. I'm sorry but the loyalty and the respect vince HHH and hopefully rock have for Taker will make sure his match goes on last if it's his final match


He's given enough "respect" with the fact that he hasn't appeared on WWE television in 361 days and he's going to be in a feature match making a gigantic sum of money squashing an up and comer who should actually win the match. 

This isn't about the buyrate, it's about it being the biggest match on the card, and probably the biggest match the WWE has ever seen. And they're going to have Taker vs. whoever come on after that just because he's retiring? That's illogical.


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Brock is trash. Does not deserve this contract. Guy is not a draw.


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85 (Mar 9, 2015)

Glad hes staying and has admitted that going back into MMA right now would be a mistake. Brock made his mark and will forever be in UFC history and as much as i would have enjoyed seeing him in the UFC as well. His best days in the sport are pretty much behind him. I'm gad the beast is gonna be around longer for years to come.


















Now John Cena can get his win back


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

So now the Brock Lesnar re-signs thread turned in to the wm32 main event thread.
Who should main event 32?? Taker or Rock/Brock?? Who gives a fuck.

How's this for the WM32 ME? Rock Brock Undertaker Daniel Bryan and CM Punk vs the Entire NXT roster. Everyones happy!!! The plan is to try and break the record for most smarks jacking off at the same time!!!

COOL :eli3


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

Łegend Ќiller;46859226 said:


> Three years, then, Lesnar will wrestle at least 10 matches. 8 of them against Cena and Reigns and the rest destroying Big Show. :maury


:vince5


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

DanTheMan07 said:


> He's given enough "respect" with the fact that he hasn't appeared on WWE television in 361 days and he's going to be in a feature match making a gigantic sum of money squashing an up and comer who should actually win the match.
> 
> This isn't about the buyrate, it's about it being the biggest match on the card, and probably the biggest match the WWE has ever seen. And they're going to have Taker vs. whoever come on after that just because he's retiring? That's illogical.


doesn't matter. Vince will give Taker his final match the last spot on the card simple because of all these years he gave his body, life and loyalty to the company. If Rock has any respect for Taker he will agree to let Takers final match go on last.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

tailhook said:


> Keep in mind, Lesnar already jobbed to Cena at NoC. People seem to forget he didn't win that match. Its all in how its presented.


There was interference by Seth, but if you watch closely Lesnar still kicks out.And in the end of the night, Bork was the only one standing tall after taking a dozen finishers.

Also, i know Lesnar doesn't care that much about losses, but i doubt he'll be ok with turning into a glorified jobber.


----------



## ☀TheSoleStar☀ (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't blame Brock "why do something 50x times dangerours when you can do something safer(not to say there are no injuries in wrestling) for the same money if not more?"

As he said on the Interview he is doing it for his family.:mckinney

This is an interesting twist.Swerve incoming at sunday?

I can't wait though we could finally see Bryan/Lesnar , Cesaro/Lesnar , Orton/Lesnar , Sheamus/Lesnar and maybe Dean/Lesnar Also Lesnar/:rock1.
:yes :yes :yes


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEES

THIS IS THE BEST NEWS

"At the end of the day, it's all about me wanting to have fun"

:clap :clap :clap

"I wanted to be fair to the fans ...to know that on Sunday, at WrestleMania, I'm going home with that damn belt"

:bow


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

Wonder what the offer was, hopefully there was a clause in there that says he keeps the belt on Sunday.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brock winning on Sunday would make no sense. Sure, Reigns has his haters but the WWE will not be having Reigns lose. Just like they won't be having Cena lose to Rusev on the grandest stage and I'd be surprised if they have Taker lose to.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Does this mean we'll be seeing more of him and he'll show up more than every other month?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> Does this mean we'll be seeing more of him and he'll show up more than every other month?


Not likely IMO. in the interview, he mentioned "Part time work, for full time pay", and the phrase "limited schedule". So it looks to be the same deal in terms of dates he's been on until now TBH.

Of course i guess we'll see.

----------------------

Despite this news, i still believe Reigns is winning at WM.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Reigns will win


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Not surprised at all. Just like I said before, physically he can't fight (MMA) anymore. WWE is just too sweet a deal for him to pass up. 

Anyways Rock/Brock, Brock/Orton and Brock/Cena #2000 confirmed.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Brock winning on Sunday would make no sense. Sure, Reigns has his haters but the WWE will not be having Reigns lose. Just like they won't be having Cena lose to Rusev on the grandest stage and I'd be surprised if they have Taker lose to.



The whole idea of conquering the streak was to make somebody the following year. But they screwed it up, as usual, by picking the guy who has the least upside. If they had competently booked Cesaro, there would be very few people not salivating for the main event, but Vince sees things that aren't there, while the blatantly obvious eludes him.

The plan was to make a WrestleMania moment. That's where everybody remembers. And they have butchered that. Now they have three options. 

*Firstly, go through with the original plan and have the audience dump all over it, destroying any future Reigns may have, and damaging their recently re-signed marquee talent.

*Number two, hold out with a part-time champ until SummerSlam and put Daniel Bryan (likely) over Brock on their second biggest show.

*Or three, Lesnar retains for 3 more months and works with Rollins at a B-show. This is my preference given Seth should cash in successfully or the whole gimmick is ruined. MITB ppv: Brock Lesnar v Seth Rollins - pre-announced cash in on the expiry date.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Spoiler: Brock Lesnar will never face Cesaro in a non-squash match.


----------



## Steverd (Dec 9, 2014)

So many possibilities now. 
No way Roman wins in Wrestlemania now?!?!?!


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



glenwo2 said:


> Why the hell not?
> 
> He's the advocate for Brock.
> 
> ...


Heyman has been exposed as someone who CANNOT carry an angle all by himself. That's not much of a criticism - a manager should never have to provide all the lip service in hyping a match as he's doing now. But we have seen what that would look like now ... and it fucking sucks.

If Heyman is going to continue to do Brock's talking, Brock should only be matched up against opponents who are above average on the mic.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> And yes all that maybe true but Undertaker last match in Texas in his home state will main event the show period end of story. Vince and HHH will make sure of it. Rock vs Brock non title will be just fine in the middle of the card where HHH vs taker was at wm28.


I've always felt you were one of the dimmer common posters here, but this really seals it.

Rock-Brock dwarfs any other potential match the company has. They are the only two guys who became huge stars in industries outside of sports entertainment (Lesnar in sports, The Rock in entertainment). It should have taken place on several occassions by now. When it happens, it's a no-brainer main event.


----------



## Eraserhead86 (Mar 2, 2015)

Buy Roman on Paddy Power. He's still going to win.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

looter said:


> Brock is trash. Does not deserve this contract. Guy is not a draw.


You love to see yourself talk, don't you?


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Laser Rey said:


> I've always felt you were one of the dimmer common posters here, but this really seals it.
> 
> Rock-Brock dwarfs any other potential match the company has. They are the only two guys who became huge stars in industries outside of sports entertainment (Lesnar in sports, The Rock in entertainment).


Rock and Brock is the closest WWE will ever get to match or surpass Austin/Rock, Hogan/Warrior, and Hogan/Andre.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I am so glad to hear that Brock is staying, however I still think Reigns is winning on Sunday.

I highly doubt Brock resigning is going to change Vinces mind, when he probably had this Roman Reigns WrestleMania victory in his head for well over a year now.*


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Laser Rey said:


> I've always felt you were one of the dimmer common posters here, but this really seals it.
> 
> Rock-Brock dwarfs any other potential match the company has. They are the only two guys who became huge stars in industries outside of sports entertainment (Lesnar in sports, The Rock in entertainment). It should have taken place on several occassions by now. When it happens, it's a no-brainer main event.


Not to bang on him but if they want Rock's business he's going to ME it's as simple as that. See any interview he's ever done since returning.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> doesn't matter. Vince will give Taker his final match the last spot on the card simple because of all these years he gave his body, life and loyalty to the company. If Rock has any respect for Taker he will agree to let Takers final match go on last.


Keep dreaming pal. Rock vs Brock will dwarf everything else. It will be promoted to death, it will be on the poster, it will be the main event.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

> I have been told that Brock Lesnar's contract is set for 3 years at $3 million a year. Brock is working a limited schedule during this new contract just like he was with his older contract.
> The WWE championship match has been heavily discussed since Brock has confirmed to be staying with WWE. Writers have been working night and day with Vince, Triple H and their inner circle on possible outcomes for the match.
> I am being told that Vince is on board with the idea of having Brock retain the WWE title, Cena win the U.S. title and either Sheamus or Daniel Bryan winning the I.C. title. It is still not confirmed however what role if any Sheamus will play at WrestleMania.
> I have also been told Roman Reigns is being compared to Lex Luger and his push in 1993 and early 1994. Lex was pushed to the moon but never got over as the WWE wanted at the time. Thus Vince went with the fan favorite Bret Hart and Luger fizzled of into mid-card status.
> I have also been told that Dean Ambrose is to get a heavy push leading into SummerSlam.


via MetsFan4Ever on Reddit.


Insane really, when you know Lesnar is getting more money per appereances he is not contracted too. Counting % merchandise sales + PPV bonuses he could be looking at anywhere from 5-10 mil a year for someone we'll probably see 10 times in a year.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Batz said:


> via MetsFan4Ever on Reddit.
> 
> 
> Insane really, when you know Lesnar is getting more money per appereances he is not contracted too. Counting % merchandise sales + PPV bonuses he could be looking at anywhere from 5-10 mil a year for someone we'll probably see 10 times in a year.


Isn't this less $$$ than his previous contracts? MetsFan4Ever, stop being a know it all and let Brock win. Fuck, you're going to be the reason they reconsider.


----------



## Pennywispain (Dec 10, 2009)

glenwo2 said:


> Right. Because WWE is solely concerned with doing stuff that doesn't bother you.


Nop, but can i state mi opinion on a forum? Thanks man


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Pennywispain said:


> Nop, but can i state mi opinion on a forum? Thanks man


lol.

Just busting your balls. You like what you want to like and hate what you want to hate. 


Right now, I like that Brock Re-signed but hate the possibility that Reigns could still go over him at WM.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Mets fan is bullshit lol
I could have said all that


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Brock winning on Sunday would make no sense. Sure, Reigns has his haters but the WWE will not be having Reigns lose. Just like they won't be having Cena lose to Rusev on the grandest stage and I'd be surprised if they have Taker lose to.


Except that a large part of the plan to have Cena and Bryan win their respective title bouts is so that they can main event programs over the summer when the World Champion isn't there. Not saying that its a lock, but they've obviously thought this idea through.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Batz said:


> via MetsFan4Ever on Reddit.
> 
> 
> Insane really, when you know Lesnar is getting more money per appereances he is not contracted too. Counting % merchandise sales + PPV bonuses he could be looking at anywhere from 5-10 mil a year for someone we'll probably see 10 times in a year.


Oh, i believe him. That source is a total no go around here now TBH.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> Except that a large part of the plan to have Cena and Bryan win their respective title bouts is so that they can main event programs over the summer when the World Champion isn't there. Not saying that its a lock, but they've obviously thought this idea through.


It wouldn't be such a bad idea giving both Cena and Bryan the titles regardless of who wins the main event. :draper2


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Brock said:


> Oh, i believe him. That source is a total no go around here now TBH.


Seriously when was the last time this guy was right about anything that wasn't made publicly available beforehand? 

How the fuck are we supposed to believe that a guy who used to work in a backstage role has sources that know How much money Brocks new contract is for :ti 

The Ambrose stuff seems like total bullshit also and is just following up on the Lex Luger/Bret Hart stuff he mentioned earlier. The guy is probably dreaming Ambrose gets the push instead :lol 

Dancing Dean will be nowhere near the WWE title at Summerslam. 

Brocks main options for Summerslam are Randy Orton or Daniel Bryan. 

Two other options exist but are less likely. One is Ryback if the WWE have him go over in the battle royal this Sunday and build him up over the next few months as they appear to be doing this already with the training montage they have on the website and building it as a ''Road to Redemption'' type story. This could be nothing however. 

The other is Rusev. The guy is a beast and losing to Cena won't do him no harm really. If they have him back to his dominant ways in the lead up to Summerslam Brock/Rusev could be serious money with Brock inhabiting the Tweener/Anti-Hero role. Would certainly freshen up a Lesnar feud and would probably be a really good match between two legit beasts.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Its worse for the fact that Brock said in the interview "WWE made me an offer i couldn't refuse". So now according to this bloke, we are supposed to believe that meant him taking a pay cut?

Yeah.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> Except that a large part of the plan to have Cena and Bryan win their respective title bouts is so that they can main event programs over the summer when the World Champion isn't there. Not saying that its a lock, but they've obviously thought this idea through.


This is actually a very good point now that we know Lesnar is staying.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Masenko said:


> It wouldn't be such a bad idea giving both Cena and Bryan the titles regardless of who wins the main event. :draper2


It works on a variety of levels. Especially as a means to complete the much needed re-elevation of both belts.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Cena and Bryan having the belts could work if they have them for a while. Have them beat quality guys as well not jobbers like R-Truth.

Eventually leading to a unification match at like Survivor Series after both have held their titles for 6 months or so.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

If Lesnar is on the deal he's on now, not appearing on SD and only a handful of Raws, then I can't see him retaining the title. Plus the WWE have spent too long on building Reigns. 

The best scenario I see and the one with most story line potential is to have Lesnar win and Rollins cash in, that would be the best thing at Mania in a while!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

The5star_Kid said:


> If Lesnar is on the deal he's on now, not appearing on SD and only a handful of Raws, then I can't see him retaining the title. Plus the WWE have spent too long on building Reigns.
> 
> The best scenario I see and the one with most story line potential is to have Lesnar win and Rollins cash in, that would be the best thing at Mania in a while!


I don't call that building Reigns I call that sabotage. Being compared to Lex Luger is the worse thing u could do.

The fans wanted one thing...a good story...an organic story that engages them. We want new stars but we WANT those stars to be people that we feel earned it. Those that entertain in the ring and out. What we have is worse than Luger as he was 35 during that lex express run. This could mean RR cannot ever get another chance cause they butchered him to almost xpac type heat.

Will iy they properly push DB , Ambrose, etc? I highly doubt it as they will end up going to Cena. I don't mind Cena , we all know he can't last forever and they have people that fans wants to go further.

Years from now, imo, this will be known as one of the hugest mistakes in wrestling and could, potentially, ruin the business long term.

Maybe not today or a few years from now but it will cause issues.

Glad Brock is saying but looking at things long term it just...doesn't seem good.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned, since Brock is signed for...not one...not two...but THREE years, I say that Vince has 3 years to establish his roster to the point where we have some new stars that can carry the company going forward. 

Once Brock leaves, the safety net(which Brock is for Vince) disappears and if things aren't improved by then, WWE will go into an absolute death spiral.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

You all think Brock will work Extreme Rules next month? He didn't work it last year but he did the 2 years before.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> You all think Brock will work Extreme Rules next month? He didn't work it last year but he did the 2 years before.


I can see him wrestling Reigns at Extreme Rules, tbh, especially now that he signed a new contract


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Made me very happy when I read the news on Tuesday. Brock had nothing else to prove in the UFC. He entered, shut up his critics, and reached the top in a very short span of time. So why go back?

A new WWE deal was just plain smarter for Brock in the long run, both for his health and his bank account.

Can't wait to finally see him hopefully feud with the likes of Bryan, Orton, Rollins, etc.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

OUCH Lex Luger. That's extremely insulting to Lex Luger to compare him to Roman Reigns.

I remember when Luger beat Hogan for the WCW title. The crowd went nuts. Even he ran circles around Roman.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

GillbergReturns said:


> OUCH Lex Luger. That's extremely insulting to Lex Luger to compare him to Roman Reigns.
> 
> I remember when Luger beat Hogan for the WCW title. The crowd went nuts. Even he won circles around Roman.


And even during the push, Luger was getting reactions. He wasn't getting the top guy or Hogan reaction they wanted, but he wasn't getting the Cena or Reigns type of "we really don't want you now..." reactions. It was more his gimmick than anything. 

But then, I never got some people's hatred for Luger or how they say he wasn't one of the most over guys at times. Sure, his peaks were in WCW, but then that goes for a lot of guys that were in both WCW and WWF.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> And even during the push, Luger was getting reactions. He wasn't getting the top guy or Hogan reaction they wanted, but he wasn't getting the Cena or Reigns type of "we really don't want you now..." reactions. It was more his gimmick than anything.
> 
> But then, I never got some people's hatred for Luger or how they say he wasn't one of the most over guys at times. Sure, his peaks were in WCW, but then that goes for a lot of guys that were in both WCW and WWF.


The hate for Luger stems more for him being responsible(if you believe the dirtsheets and rumors) for Miss Elizabeth's death.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

Kabraxal said:


> GillbergReturns said:
> 
> 
> > OUCH Lex Luger. That's extremely insulting to Lex Luger to compare him to Roman Reigns.
> ...


For me it's less about Luger hate and more how WWE screwed up his run was. That is how I see it. On top of this, Luger was well established in WCW and came over to WWE. RR is younger and does not have a detailed background vs luger. That is why I am very concerned.

Imagine having a top level prospect in baseball but he can't hit a curveball. You keep him in AAA until he learns how to hit the pitch consistently not put him batting clean up for a playoff team. 

Mark my words whoever wins WM will have a ripple effect for years to come that comes off as the only things that get ahead are poltiking and nepotism.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> Except that a large part of the plan to have Cena and Bryan win their respective title bouts is so that they can main event programs over the summer when the World Champion isn't there. Not saying that its a lock, but they've obviously thought this idea through.


Or Rusev/Bryan go into a massive AMERICAN Dragon vs. RUSSIAN Super Athlete angle for the Summer? Damn, that'd be a great match.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Or Rusev/Bryan go into a massive AMERICAN Dragon vs. RUSSIAN Super Athlete angle for the Summer? Damn, that'd be a great match.


I'd be all for it! My only qualm would be the fact that it would call for Rusev to lose two feuds in a row. Gotta protect our Bulgarian Brute.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> I'd be all for it! My only qualm would be the fact that it would call for Rusev to lose two feuds in a row. Gotta protect our Bulgarian Brute.


Whole point of it though would be that WWE do the right thing and put Rusev OVER Cena. Would make it all the sweeter when Rusev dominates Bryan and unites the belts and brings back the European.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

I nevrer like lesnar, but I suppose he is ok.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm not surprised by this at all. Brock is a true professional, and he knows how to conduct business.


----------



## SHIELD Agent (Mar 18, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> And even during the push, Luger was getting reactions. He wasn't getting the top guy or Hogan reaction they wanted, but he wasn't getting the Cena or Reigns type of "we really don't want you now..." reactions. It was more his gimmick than anything.
> 
> But then, I never got some people's hatred for Luger or how they say he wasn't one of the most over guys at times. Sure, his peaks were in WCW, but then that goes for a lot of guys that were in both WCW and WWF.


I was such a mark for Luger in high school. I still am in a way, but wow the Torture Rack was so over with me!! 

Now looking back it's funny, because I can see how one-dimensional he is. Dude you can watch his matches and he'll make this same yell for selling a move as the yell he does on offense. It's this "OUFFFFF" sound. It's music to my ears. 

First time I noticed it I cried laughing watching him "OUFFFF" his way through a match with Scott Hall on Nitro.


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

They let Lesnar go on ESPN & do this before Mania, precisely so that fans like us can all excited & then WWE can have a good ol chuckle at us marks falling for it when Reigns wins clean on Sunday & doesn't turn heel. 

I actually sort of fell for the Mania 29 heel teases from Cena, not again. 

Fool me once you fuckers...


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

GillbergReturns said:


> OUCH Lex Luger. That's extremely insulting to Lex Luger to compare him to Roman Reigns.


The Torture Rack was one of the most over finishers at the time.






Reigns wishes he got pops like this.


----------



## SteveAwesome (Mar 26, 2015)

Xander Crews, you are a great man! Wait, I had to edit this post...

*
Xander Crews, you are a the f**kin' man!*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Heyman still needs to turn though I could see it being in Brock's contract for that not to happen.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Brock staying is great, but I don't think that changes the Mania result. If Reigns loses, he's fucked, he's Ryback Version 2.

On the plus side, it's a multi-year deal (possibly 3 years?). In that time, they should surely find time for Brock vs. Orton and Brock vs. Bryan.

Whatever happened to Batista's contract? I'd still like to see Brock vs. Batista, and Batista signed a 2 year deal at the beginning of 2014, but he disappeared to promote Guardians and hasn't been seen since.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Dec 11, 2014)

YES!!! THERE IS A GOD!Looks like thier is finally hope to salvage this train wreck of a Wrestlemania by Brock retaining that title and going back to the drawing board with Reigns. There's no other logical route to go at this point.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

It really is the 'reality era' having Lesnar announce this on TV before the event just to put Reign's victory in doubt. I like it.

Today is the day I find out at work if I have Monday off. I hope so!


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

I just hope this actually causes a change of plan, but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## borck lesnar (Mar 27, 2015)

The greatest WWE wrestler/entertainer of all time, A wrestler that we only see once in a lifetime.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

DarkLady said:


> I just hope this actually causes a change of plan, but I'm not counting on it.


Yeah, I'm hoping real bad Lesnar retains, but expecting Reigns to win. Reigns is still fucked as a face though. Hes still going to get the shit booed out of him when he wins and from there on after. So it really doesn't solve WWE problems with Roman.

Also if Lesnar retains maybe he could drop it to Bryan at Summerslam? :mark: :mark: A woman can dream right?


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

QuietInRealLife said:


> They let Lesnar go on ESPN & do this before Mania, precisely so that fans like us can all excited & then WWE can have a good ol chuckle at us marks falling for it when Reigns wins clean on Sunday & doesn't turn heel.
> 
> I actually sort of fell for the Mania 29 heel teases from Cena, not again.
> 
> ...


I see your point but if they did it to fool the fans AND keep Reigns face then they are fucking insane as his slaughtering by the fans will just be all the larger.


----------



## borck lesnar (Mar 27, 2015)

As i said they did this last year.
They constantly let undertaker beat Lesnar, made it look like Lesnar had no chance.Then Lesnar DISMANTLED taker.

They put the same this year, weeks and weeks..Lesnar is leaving WWE. His stay in WWE IMO was decided pre-this week... he will beat Reigns after making everyone believe it will be reigns.


----------



## 1986jon21 (May 22, 2009)

Alistair Overeem was right. If he came back to the ufc, he would get his ass kicked.


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

If WWE really want Lesnar vs Rock next year then having Reigns pin Lesnar this year will already make that match meaningless. Not to mention it shits all over the Undertaker's streak! 

This fucking company. Seriously! ... SERIOUSLY!!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

MarkL316 said:


> If WWE really want Lesnar vs Rock next year then having Reigns pin Lesnar this year will already make that match meaningless. Not to mention it shits all over the Undertaker's streak!
> 
> This fucking company. Seriously! ... SERIOUSLY!!


What if we make it Reigns vs Rock next year after a whole year of Reigns being the champ :vince


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Reigns to win, still. Have Lesnar chasing whoever the pleases (a beast unleashed.) With the nature of his sporadic appearances it will make him seem more on edge, will he turn up or won't he?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Sable for Hall of Fame 2016


----------



## borck lesnar (Mar 27, 2015)

1986jon21 said:


> Alistair Overeem was right. If he came back to the ufc, he would get his ass kicked.


Brock won the UFC title before, was champion for 707 days..there is nthg left for him to prove in UFC. Let Alistair overeem be a champion for one fuckign day then talk his mouth.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Whole point of it though would be that WWE do the right thing and put Rusev OVER Cena. Would make it all the sweeter when Rusev dominates Bryan and unites the belts and brings back the European.


Normally, I'd be all for Rusev winning, but I think this time he might benefit more by losing at WrestleMania. While I think Rusev retaining the belt gives it a bit more gravitas, I still feel like having Cena holding it for a few months establishes that credibility even quicker. In this scenario, I still have Rusev going over in the end, you just delay that clean victory a bit.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Reigns will probably go over anyway. Imagine if this is just to put some doubt in Reign's victory.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

WWE will not make this money back. He's not doing house shows, you still have to pay him in merchandise sales. He probably only wrestling 20-25 times per year and I am being nice with that figure. Brock is not worth all that money for such little. His merchandise is not even outselling Bryan. Dont forget the million dollars wrestlemania payout he will probably get next year. WWE just shot themselves in the foot. Its WCW/Hulk Hogan all over again.

They screwed Daniel Bryan and now Reigns. Rollins will play second fiddle for the next 3 years. Its Brock and friends.


----------



## ThePhenomtaker (Mar 25, 2005)

Now the ending to wrestlemania is unpredictable.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Think Brock using the word 'fake' in the interview went unnoticed lol.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



GillbergReturns said:


> I'm not going to argue whether Reigns is worthy I don't care. There's no way to make Lesnar work for an entire year. None. You can't make someone who's not even there work. 4 ppvs over the course of the year.
> 
> They undeniably gave him all of that build to hand it off at WM 31. *There is no way around it* they have to play the cards they got. Things are exactly where they want it to be too. They want Rock v Brock at WM 32. The answer on what should be done at 31 is pretty easy. Rock costs Brock the match and if fans don't like that well run with that.


Well how about that. Turns out there _was_ a way around it. Reigns doesn't beat brock, Brock technically doesn't even get beaten, and we now have a WWE champ who is going to be around. Everyone wins.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Crasp said:


> Well how about that. Turns out there _was_ a way around it. Reigns doesn't beat brock, Brock technically doesn't even get beaten, and we now have a WWE champ who is going to be around. Everyone wins.


Awesome ending. 

The only problem will be if they start a Rollins/Reigns program. The fans will most likely be cheering for Rollins, the number 1 heel in the company.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

SUPLEX CITY, BITCH


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hopefully Brock invoces rematch clause and wins the belt on raw tomorrow night


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Godway said:


> SUPLEX CITY, BITCH


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar Says He Staying In WWE - NO OTHER THREADS THANK YOU*



Big Wiggle said:


> Awesome ending.
> 
> The only problem will be if they start a Rollins/Reigns program. The fans will most likely be cheering for Rollins, the number 1 heel in the company.


Its going to be Orton/Rollins for ER, i'm sure. Orton is going to bring up that rematch clause from when he lost his title @wm30(not to mention that he beat Rollins earlier in the night), and it'll give Rollins a first title defense that he can win. 

I still think Reigns goes over at SummerSlam, but he's going to have to chase(and hopefully gain traction with the fans in doing so), and Rollins is going to do everything possible to duck him until then.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

Hopefully they keep him out of the title picture. I'm sick of this "take 15 finishers in a row but still kick out of 2" bullshit. It not only makes Cena, Reigns, and Rollins look weak, but it makes EVERYBODY who has taken Cena, Reigns, and Rollins' finish look like complete nothingness in comparison. 

Lesnar is an awesome performer, but his booking is completely ludicrous. I can't wait to see the reactions when he has one of these suplex city no sell everything matches with a Bryan or Rollins. Maybe people will see how dumb these matches really are.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Brock gets a rematch for the title when?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

They really, really need to pay him more money. He's the best seller in the company right now, and the best on offense in the history of the business.


----------

